# Today is Caturday



## Jack Skellington (May 20, 2007)

Today is a good day for Caturday. 

View attachment caturday.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2007)

Like this?


----------



## Wagimawr (May 20, 2007)

Actually...





'tis Cunday now.


----------



## supersoup (May 20, 2007)

*snickering*


----------



## swamptoad (May 20, 2007)

Y'all SO krazy :doh: :happy:


----------



## Wagimawr (May 20, 2007)

supersoup said:


> *snickering*


That's two Snickers bars for you this time, young lady. 

EDIT: NEEDS MOAR CATS


----------



## eightyseven (May 20, 2007)

Nope... still don't get the humor in these.


----------



## Waxwing (May 20, 2007)




----------



## Waxwing (May 20, 2007)




----------



## Jack Skellington (May 20, 2007)

I love Caturday.


----------



## Wagimawr (May 20, 2007)

everyday's caturday for you, eh?


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 20, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> everyday's caturday for you, eh?



You damn right!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 21, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWXEXYZvW-8 

http://icanhascheezburger.com/tag/invisible/


----------



## Ample Pie (May 21, 2007)

from http://qcjeph.livejournal.com/


----------



## Waxwing (May 21, 2007)




----------



## Jack Skellington (May 21, 2007)

eightyseven said:


> Nope... still don't get the humor in these.



Now look what you did!  

View attachment scared_kitty.jpg


----------



## Wagimawr (May 22, 2007)




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 22, 2007)




----------



## Wagimawr (May 23, 2007)

Here you are, Jack:
http://icanhascheezburger.com/
http://www.dropline.net/cats/
http://forum.vgcats.com/showthread.php?t=16609

Two sites and a forum thread full of Caturday wit and wisdom.

To tide you over:


----------



## Waxwing (May 23, 2007)

Okay. Is it a cat? No. Does it tangentially relate to the cat meme? Yes. Does it make me laugh my ass off? Yes.


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 23, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> Here you are, Jack:
> http://icanhascheezburger.com/
> http://www.dropline.net/cats/
> http://forum.vgcats.com/showthread.php?t=16609
> ...



Thank you.  

View attachment pleaseskitty.jpg


----------



## Wagimawr (May 23, 2007)

Fix'd.


----------



## furious styles (May 23, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Okay. Is it a cat? No. Does it tangentially relate to the cat meme? Yes. Does it make me laugh my ass off? Yes.



holy shit lol


----------



## Waxwing (May 23, 2007)

^^ I know. You'll think that you're over it, and then on the subway in a few days it will pop into your head and you'll start giggling like a madman.


----------



## furious styles (May 23, 2007)

he's so ridiculously filled with joy in the first one, then that asshole takes his bucket and it obviously drives him into a rage. poor guy.


----------



## swamptoad (May 23, 2007)

View attachment kittachino.jpg


View attachment too_prosh.jpg


View attachment zzzzitude.jpg


View attachment zorro3.jpg


View attachment thebrowntowelgang.jpg


:happy:


----------



## mango (May 23, 2007)




----------



## wistful (May 23, 2007)

I love that whole bucket series!! I swear I could look at these all day and never get sick of 'em.Sometimes I think I have the sense of humour of a 12 yr old. 

View attachment freedom.jpg


View attachment eggz.jpg


----------



## Tooz (May 23, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> ^^ I know. You'll think that you're over it, and then on the subway in a few days it will pop into your head and you'll start giggling like a madman.



That kind of thing always happens to me in a public place. u_u


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 23, 2007)

wistful said:


> I love that whole bucket series!! I swear I could look at these all day and never get sick of 'em.Sometimes I think I have the sense of humour of a 12 yr old.




OMG- best ones in the whole thread.....yes, I have the giggly, silly humor of children too


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 28, 2007)

Mind Powers!!! 

View attachment bendinspoon.jpg


----------



## love dubh (May 28, 2007)

ETA^2: Now they effed up.






ETA: The pic that started it all --


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> Mind Powers!!!



Well'suh, the lil fella looks like he's a'tryin' anyhow.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 28, 2007)

I like this one from the last few days


----------



## wistful (May 29, 2007)

Can't stop now 

View attachment beergoggles.jpg


View attachment mount.jpg


----------



## Frankie (Jun 2, 2007)

This cat looks so cute, I almost can't stand it! Also, perfect Caturday pic for Dims since it ties in to _Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory._


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Krissy12 (Jul 1, 2007)

These are my faves..


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 1, 2007)

YES!! More Caturday!!!


----------



## Frankie (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## wistful (Jul 14, 2007)

It's Caturday and I'm currently obsessed with zombie cats: 

View attachment zombiecats.jpg


----------



## CrankySpice (Jul 15, 2007)

View attachment caturday.jpg


I'm new to Caturday. So be gentle.


----------



## Frankie (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 15, 2007)

I love Caturday.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 15, 2007)

My feelings on this thread. 

View attachment lovethread.jpg


----------



## Frankie (Jul 16, 2007)

This is a little off-topic, but did you see the video of the dog who's a substitute mother for a baby panther that was rejected by its real mother? The dog accepts the panther as one of its own, licking and nursing it.

Canine mother adopts baby panther


----------



## Tina (Jul 16, 2007)

I saw that, Frankie. So cute, and cool. 

This thread makes me smile.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 16, 2007)

:wubu:

I like this one. 

View attachment ugotz.jpg


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 20, 2007)

I got a fever, and the only prescription is more Caturday! 

View attachment thisbig.jpg


----------



## CrankySpice (Jul 20, 2007)

View attachment award.jpg


Just for re-starting Caturday, of course!!!!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 20, 2007)

Beware ... 

View attachment poysin-mouses.jpg


----------



## CrankySpice (Jul 20, 2007)

LMAO...AM, I totally thought of you and the boys when I saw that earlier this week!!


----------



## volatile (Jul 20, 2007)

Words cannot express how much I love this thread. 

View attachment Faillolcat.jpg


View attachment guunaoaj0aiw8.jpg


----------



## CrankySpice (Jul 21, 2007)

Man, I am HUNGRY!!

View attachment sandwich2.jpg


View attachment sandwich1.jpg


View attachment cheeseburger.jpg


----------



## Frankie (Jul 21, 2007)




----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 21, 2007)

yada yada yada


----------



## William (Jul 21, 2007)

A Super Cat!!







William






SamanthaNY said:


> yada yada yada


----------



## CrankySpice (Jul 21, 2007)

View attachment children.jpg


message too short, la


----------



## BBWModel (Jul 21, 2007)




----------



## Blackjack (Jul 21, 2007)

No, it's not funny, but it is fucking adorable.


----------



## CrankySpice (Jul 21, 2007)

View attachment belly.jpg


No pushing or shoving, please.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 21, 2007)

those fucking mouthy stuffed bears


----------



## volatile (Jul 22, 2007)

everyday should be caturday 

View attachment i-has-a-hat.jpg


View attachment im-in-ur-windoze-flashing-ur-nayberz.jpg


----------



## lestamore (Jul 22, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xgk9ouBuj-4


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## mossystate (Jul 22, 2007)

I am Monique's cat..of course I like showing my ballz..mah name iz bucky and iz a xahbizanist..


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 22, 2007)

What can happen to your hard disk on Caturday!


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 22, 2007)

mous hijak


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 25, 2007)

ths wuz 2 gud to wayt


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 25, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> ths wuz 2 gud to wayt



That's awesome! I've not seen that one before.


----------



## volatile (Jul 27, 2007)

I beez up in da gym werkn on mai fitnezz 

View attachment is-in-ur-gym-swetin-to-tha-oldiez.jpg


----------



## Tina (Jul 27, 2007)

These are great!!


----------



## Frankie (Jul 27, 2007)




----------



## Tina (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Frankie!! *waving*


----------



## Frankie (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey Tina! The one you posted is too funny. Love the kitties!


----------



## Frankie (Jul 27, 2007)




----------



## mossystate (Jul 27, 2007)

I just hit my cat in the nose with a full bottle of water..did not mean to..but, I wish I could have gotten his reaction on 'film'..*L*


Tina has issues...


----------



## Frankie (Jul 27, 2007)




----------



## Frankie (Jul 27, 2007)

Ok, last one.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 27, 2007)

.......................................


----------



## CrankySpice (Jul 27, 2007)

View attachment trike.jpg


View attachment lois.jpg


View attachment pew.jpg


----------



## Tina (Jul 27, 2007)

mossystate said:


> I just hit my cat in the nose with a full bottle of water..did not mean to..but, I wish I could have gotten his reaction on 'film'..*L*
> 
> Tina has issues...



You have no idea...


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 27, 2007)

This is my favorite thread EVAR!


----------



## Tina (Jul 28, 2007)

Isn't it? Lovin' 'em.


----------



## CrankySpice (Jul 28, 2007)

It's official!

View attachment sserious.jpg


----------



## volatile (Jul 28, 2007)

Caturday wins. 

View attachment 270909738_db91ccd992.jpg


View attachment dis-shower.jpg


View attachment surrender.jpg


----------



## T_Devil (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## Letiahna (Jul 28, 2007)

Holy shit. This the most I've laughed in a MONTH. Carry on.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 28, 2007)

......................


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 28, 2007)

For those who love literati... 

View attachment Picture 9.jpg


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 28, 2007)

And for those of us who love auctions.... 

View attachment Picture 8.jpg


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 28, 2007)

And for the farmerz.... 

View attachment Picture 5.jpg


----------



## CrankySpice (Jul 28, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> For those who love literati...




View attachment grammar.jpg


and so am I!


----------



## alienlanes (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Gspoon (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## supersoup (Jul 29, 2007)

that 'wanna sheeum' picture is making me giggle like a loon.

aaaahahahhahahahahaaaa!!


----------



## Krissy12 (Jul 29, 2007)

supersoup said:


> that 'wanna sheeum' picture is making me giggle like a loon.
> 
> aaaahahahhahahahahaaaa!!



What the hell IS that thing? lol I can't wrap my brain around where the head? tail? are.


----------



## Tina (Jul 29, 2007)

Seems to be the ass end of a fat hairless cat, Krissy. It's.. uh... lovely?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 29, 2007)

I just love the fat belly in this one!


----------



## volatile (Jul 29, 2007)

Looking for stuff to post here always puts me in a good mood lol 

View attachment Lolfailcat.jpg


View attachment luke-i-is-ur-fathur.jpg


View attachment newo_lolcat.jpg


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 30, 2007)

I love this thread.

I found these..I don't think they are repeats

View attachment 23773


View attachment 23774


View attachment 23775


----------



## volatile (Jul 30, 2007)

lol I love emo kid! I have a similar one.... 

View attachment hay-be-nice-emokitteh-is-sensitive.jpg


----------



## Tina (Jul 30, 2007)

This, to me, is just pure catitude.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 30, 2007)

lol..these 2 are a lil naughty


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 30, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> ......................



from your earlier post, minus the picture ---

"I LOL'd."

Nah. That's a muffled chuckle.


----------



## Letiahna (Jul 30, 2007)

This is exactly what I did. 

View attachment DumpManGetCatHI.jpg


----------



## volatile (Jul 31, 2007)

A few more. 

View attachment ceilingcat9xd.jpg


View attachment omg.jpg


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jul 31, 2007)

O M G
A M
I
S E E I N G

R O F L C O P T E R S


----------



## CrankySpice (Jul 31, 2007)

This is one of my all-time faves

View attachment hose.jpg


----------



## volatile (Jul 31, 2007)

CrankySpice said:


> This is one of my all-time faves
> 
> View attachment 23853



LMFAO! That's hilarious, I've never seen that one before!


----------



## Missy9579 (Aug 1, 2007)

tehe heres one! 

View attachment cat.jpg


----------



## mybluice (Aug 4, 2007)

The kitty hanging on for his life cracks me up. 

View attachment funny-07.jpg


View attachment Screaming kitty.jpg


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 4, 2007)

mybluice said:


> The kitty hanging on for his life cracks me up.



DO NOT WANT!!  

That's a classic.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 4, 2007)

......................


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 5, 2007)

Does you have a money?


----------



## xdeementedxdeemonx (Aug 5, 2007)

This Is My Kitty, Sami...


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 5, 2007)

This is my kitty, Cleo...






SOUUUULLLLLSSSSS....

=Divals


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 23, 2007)

........................


----------



## Mishty (Aug 23, 2007)

My best friends kittens:


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeah! Caturday returns! I luvs Caturday. :wubu:


----------



## volatile (Aug 23, 2007)

I missed caturday! 

View attachment 128292547021215000ydunutakeme.jpg


View attachment 1173277999-1172932008999.jpg


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 23, 2007)

_Tigress in the Jungle_


----------



## Frankie (Aug 23, 2007)

I love those pics, Blackjack. 

Speaking of tigresses in the jungle and Caturday, this Saturday is going to be a different kind of Caturday: my boyfriend and I , along with an experienced trapper, are going to be trapping members of a feral cat colony, including a mother cat and three kittens that are about seven weeks old. I'm excited and scared that this operation won't be successful, so I'm blabbing about it with anyone who will listen. The plan is to Trap, Neuter, Release (TNR) the adults, and I'm going to socialize the kittens for adoption. They're young enough to have a good chance at overcoming their feral upbringing. I'll have to take pics and post them! The kittens are adorable (well, what kittens aren't?!). There are two orange tabbies and one grey tabby with diffuse orange fur mixed in. Not sure if it's a tortie, but if it is, it's the most unusual one I've ever seen. Their special good looks should help them get adopted.

OH GOD, PLEASE LET THIS BE A SUCCESSFUL RESCUE EFFORT! I got agita (sp?)! I'm losing sleep over this. I hope I can successfully tame the kittens. I've had cats my whole life and have been doing research, so I think I have a good chance at this. This all is not going to sit well with my cat, the real Frankie.


----------



## Tina (Aug 23, 2007)

Frankie, it's going to be fine, I think. Especially with an experienced trapper there with you. 

And the real Frankie will be fine, too, though he may show his displeasure at not being consulted beforehand in the usual way...  Maybe you should talk to him about it first.


----------



## kr7 (Aug 23, 2007)

Frankie,

You have my undying admiration and respect for doing this. I know all about these rescue things, because I am forever catching, fixing, medicating, taking care of, and getting adopted by strays. I just wanted to tell you to be very cautious. Do not forget that no matter how cutie the kittens are, they are ferile, and they do not understand that you are trying to help. My poor husband knows this first hand from several painful experiences.  

Also, just so you know what you are up against; at seven weeks old, the little ones are already quite wild. More than likely, it's going to be quite a difficult process to turn them around. You will need a lot of time every single day, for many days, and a whole lot of patience.

Be extremely careful with introducing the real Frankie to them. Male cats are actually far more friendly towards unknown kittens than females (a little known fact), which might prove helpful in socializing them, but I wouldn't do it right away. Give them a chance to get used to their new surroundings and to you first.

Good luck, and thank you so much for caring. If you don't mind, post an update, or PM me with news (so we don't highjack Jack's awesome thread).  

Chris


----------



## Tina (Aug 25, 2007)

What every artistic cat needs...


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 25, 2007)

.................


----------



## CrankySpice (Aug 25, 2007)

View attachment kakes.jpg


must add characters for length...


----------



## kr7 (Aug 25, 2007)

They looove the camera.  

View attachment 25622



View attachment 25623


Chris


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 25, 2007)

My "furry kids" being silly











Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## IdahoCynth (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## IdahoCynth (Aug 25, 2007)

Not an lolcat but it still made me lol


----------



## out.of.habit (Aug 25, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


>



This is the best ever! OH LAWD, I can't wait to show Joe. Ha ha ha ha. 

CRAP! I so need to rep this! Damn you and your amazing entrees!


----------



## gwydion (Aug 25, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> This is the best ever! OH LAWD, I can't wait to show Joe. Ha ha ha ha.



Oh wow, lol... that hurts. Reminds me of: http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/in_ur_reality.png


----------



## gwydion (Aug 25, 2007)

I'll add some: 

View attachment monorail-cat-is-offline.jpg


View attachment n35904848_30260200_1825.jpg


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 25, 2007)

View attachment 25628


View attachment 25629


View attachment 25632


View attachment 25633


View attachment 25634

..........


----------



## Tina (Aug 25, 2007)

These are great.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 25, 2007)

My contribution, courtesy of my brother's cat Wrigley... 

View attachment Caturday.JPG


View attachment Caturday 1.JPG


----------



## Aliena (Aug 25, 2007)

....View attachment eyes.JPG




______________________________________


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ok... so I went crazy at this site I found and started saving all these pics of kitties with cute sayings!! I will not post them all at once. Here's a few for ya though.



















Ok, that's it for now.

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## out.of.habit (Aug 25, 2007)

This one makes me happy:




You know why.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## volatile (Aug 26, 2007)

yay for caturdays! 

View attachment lolcatsdotcom9iyyacsoss1nn0gj.jpg


----------



## Britannia (Aug 26, 2007)

This seems to be a common phenomenon among all sorts of forums.




God bless it.


----------



## Tina (Aug 26, 2007)

Didn't think it was prudent to post it here, so I posted it in Hyde Park, earlier today. But be aware, it's not a cat.


----------



## CrankySpice (Aug 26, 2007)

Tina, that's my favorite post in this thread to date.  

View attachment tings.jpg


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 26, 2007)

--------------------------


----------



## IdahoCynth (Aug 26, 2007)

Britannia said:


> This seems to be a common phenomenon among all sorts of forums.
> God bless it.




Ya know when I first saw the cheeseburger site and all the lolcats and caturday threads I really didn't care for it... but it has grown on me to the point where I now actually seek out caturday threads... some of the pictures make me smile no matter how many times I see them.

Like the "I see what you did there" on this page and the always funny "It suspects nothing" and "smrt".


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 26, 2007)

----------------------------


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 26, 2007)

heh. heh. heh.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Aug 26, 2007)

I saw this and immediately thought of this thread: 

HAHAHA 

View attachment diabeetuscat.jpg


----------



## out.of.habit (Aug 26, 2007)

Tina said:


> Didn't think it was prudent to post it here, so I posted it in Hyde Park, earlier today. But be aware, it's not a cat.



Ha ha ha! I saw that earlier this morning, and thought about posting it in here. I'm glad you got to it first!


----------



## kr7 (Aug 27, 2007)

View attachment 25802


Chris


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 27, 2007)

kr7 said:


> View attachment 25802



I HAS SPECIES CONFUSION


----------



## kr7 (Aug 28, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> I HAS SPECIES CONFUSION



She does! Though usually she thinks she's a deranged otter or a ferret, or Stewart from MAD TV (Look what I can do!).  

Chris


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 28, 2007)

After looking up some truly disturbing stuff (for Hyde Park), I desperately needed this thread.

Thank you.


----------



## Korota (Aug 28, 2007)

The only people who will get this one will be internet meme fans and/or X-Men fans. 

View attachment Juggernaut Kitty.jpg


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 28, 2007)

kr7 said:


> She does! Though usually she thinks she's a deranged otter or a ferret, or Stewart from MAD TV (Look what I can do!).
> 
> Chris


'ere ya are!


----------



## IdahoCynth (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## willamena31 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## CrankySpice (Aug 28, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


>



This one is just freakin' KILLING me. I can't stop laughing about it.


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 28, 2007)

My sweet Fiona head!


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 29, 2007)

View attachment 25939


View attachment 25940


View attachment 25941


View attachment 25942


View attachment 25943


Ok...I SO don't care if these are on here already! I love them so. :wubu:


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 29, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> View attachment 25939
> 
> 
> View attachment 25940
> ...



Can't see your pics CAMellie  

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 29, 2007)

Ditto. None of them are working, Mellie.


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 29, 2007)

sonofa----dammit...'k :doh:


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 29, 2007)

View attachment 25962


View attachment 25963


View attachment 25964


View attachment 25965


View attachment 25966


Hmmmmm...how about now?


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 29, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> View attachment 25962
> 
> 
> View attachment 25963
> ...



Thats better!! Thanks!! 

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## IdahoCynth (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## CAMellie (Aug 29, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


>




ok...I'm pretty sure I peed my pants a little just now :happy:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 31, 2007)

------------------------


----------



## IdahoCynth (Aug 31, 2007)




----------



## CrankySpice (Aug 31, 2007)

View attachment hungry.jpg

.........................................


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 1, 2007)




----------



## volatile (Sep 1, 2007)

----------------------------- 

View attachment 128290095989808750lazerslockingo.jpg


View attachment dude-smell-this.jpg


View attachment ded.jpg


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 1, 2007)

View attachment 26171


View attachment 26172


View attachment 26173


View attachment 26174


I LOVE CATURDAYS!!! :wubu: :smitten: :kiss2: :wubu: :smitten: :kiss2: :wubu: :smitten: :kiss2:


----------



## CrankySpice (Sep 1, 2007)

View attachment burrito.jpg

View attachment doc.jpg

.......................................


----------



## Carrie (Sep 1, 2007)




----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 1, 2007)

......................


----------



## Famouslastwords (Sep 1, 2007)

Here's my contribution 

View attachment power.jpg


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Sep 1, 2007)

(Double post!)


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Sep 1, 2007)

Already put these up elsewhere, but no one noticed...





(Roko is not really a disgraced southern belle. And please don't let what happened to Roko happen to your cat.)





(Esmy's a big girl now...as in, pushing ten pounds.)





(Circe is a witch.)

And now, for an all-new one...





Enjoy!

-Qit


----------



## kr7 (Sep 1, 2007)

Qit el-Remel said:


> Already put these up elsewhere, but no one noticed...



Oh yes, someone did notice. Trust me. I was drooling over them with my husband.  

Chris


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 1, 2007)

kitteh loev musik










more here: http://www.bille.nu/ny_cat/

Oh, and:


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 1, 2007)

View attachment 26199


View attachment 26200


View attachment 26201


View attachment 26202


The last one says it all for me!:wubu:


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 1, 2007)




----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 1, 2007)

caturday, beeches!




nerd it up




nerd it up


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 1, 2007)

View attachment 26219


View attachment 26220


View attachment 26221


View attachment 26222



Ohhhhh yeeeeaaaaahhhhhhhh! Woot!


----------



## Friday (Sep 2, 2007)

One 4 road plz




(I think he could sleep hanging over the towel rack)


----------



## willamena31 (Sep 4, 2007)

*Can't remember if any of these were posted yet or not


















Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo*


----------



## Sandie S-R (Sep 6, 2007)

OK...I just made a new one.... 

View attachment caturday1.jpg


----------



## willamena31 (Sep 6, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> OK...I just made a new one....



OMG too cute!!

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 6, 2007)

IC that, now having witnessed the wonder of ICHC, I'm addicted... I've already looked through every single one to date.... I hang my head in shame... Until I decide to go look at the newest one.


----------



## SuperMishe (Sep 6, 2007)

pleez to us explayn what iz dis Caturdays? 

View attachment Pieces sunlight2.JPG


View attachment Bitz in the box2.JPG


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 6, 2007)

I just handed out some more Caturday rep. This is good stuff!


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 6, 2007)

Posting my caturday early!


----------



## willamena31 (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 7, 2007)

I LOVE the invisible ones


----------



## mango (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## goofy girl (Sep 8, 2007)

hahahahahaha I love these things


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 8, 2007)

that's tellibre


----------



## mango (Sep 8, 2007)

*OK...

This one is special coz out.of.habit took the photos (of her pet parrots) and I worked 'em up and slapped a caption on it.






Just submitted my first LOLparrot to icanhascheezburger.com!

 *


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## Aliena (Sep 8, 2007)

I went and found a few I like. Here are some! 

View attachment animal019.jpg


View attachment cat_fish.jpg


View attachment fightcrime.jpg


View attachment gonetothemoonos0.jpg


View attachment funny_cat_pictures_331.jpg


----------



## Aliena (Sep 8, 2007)

Oh God, found one more! 

View attachment solowookie.jpg


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 8, 2007)

I dedicate the hammock one to Blackjack


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 8, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> I dedicate the hammock one to Blackjack



Bah, bellies > breasticles most of the time.


----------



## Half Full (Sep 8, 2007)

volatile said:


> -----------------------------



This "Dude, Smell this!" is my favorite LOL cat EVER. It totally cracks me up!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 8, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Bah, bellies > breasticles most of the time.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 8, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


>



Well, looks like it's time for another masturbation post over in the confessions thread...

(Seriously though, probably one of the best laughs I've had all day.)


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Sep 8, 2007)

Roko and Miko, mother and daughter:









Enjoy!

-Qit


----------



## kr7 (Sep 8, 2007)

View attachment 26767

WTF U LUKIN AT


----------



## ~da rev~ (Sep 8, 2007)

Ack. I went through this Caturday stuff on another board. Hilarious stuff. I don't think I want to get in it again, though.


----------



## mango (Sep 9, 2007)

*Not sure if this one's already been posted...*








*These next 3 are what I made at the Cheezburger Factory at the icanhascheezburger.com site. Great fun 'building' your own 'burger'.
I submitted them so hopefully at least one gets 'published'.*


----------



## kr7 (Sep 9, 2007)

View attachment 26791
View attachment 26790


View attachment 26792
View attachment 26793


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 9, 2007)

kr7 said:


> View attachment 26793



GIFF THIS PEEPUL CHEEZBURGAHS


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 10, 2007)

bahahahaha


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## Sandie S-R (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's my new one... 

View attachment caturday2.jpg


----------



## kr7 (Sep 13, 2007)

View attachment 27045


Chris


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 13, 2007)

Caturday returns!! Booyah!!!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## kr7 (Sep 13, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> Caturday returns!! Booyah!!!



It has never truly gone away. Every day is Caturday.  

Chris


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 14, 2007)

Caturday cometh.... 

View attachment dognolaughingmatter-mark.jpg


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 14, 2007)

watch out.... caturday's coming...


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## Aliena (Sep 14, 2007)

View attachment pic frustrated.jpg


View attachment prozac.jpg




View attachment funny-butt.jpg


__________________________________________________________________


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 14, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


>



Ohhhhh!! That is SO cute. What a pretty little baby kitty.


----------



## kr7 (Sep 14, 2007)

View attachment 27186


Chris


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 15, 2007)

Oh noooooooos it's Caturday!


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## Frankie (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## Qit el-Remel (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## Aurora (Sep 16, 2007)

Okay I have to share a few.  Granted the "Ceiling cat is watching you masturbate" is still my fave, I definitely saved a few others from this thread. It rules.  

View attachment 300s-cheesedoodle.jpg


View attachment comfykitty.jpg


View attachment xianmacro5.jpg


View attachment image006.jpg


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## Qit el-Remel (Sep 16, 2007)

Love the Aslan one...

-Qit


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 16, 2007)

I found one..... 

View attachment 336354016_cbfe3c3876.jpg


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 16, 2007)

And another one...... 

View attachment caturday_dream.jpg


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 16, 2007)

one more..... 

View attachment 331017351_559211b4e2.jpg


----------



## volatile (Sep 16, 2007)

do not let the kitteh cutness fool you.
theze kittunz be dangerouz. 

View attachment 128295196852188750ohhaiwerkit.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 20, 2007)

Meow!



Just sayin'.


----------



## mango (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 20, 2007)

caturday?
close enough:


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 20, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> caturday?
> close enough:



I'm saving that one.


----------



## kr7 (Sep 20, 2007)

View attachment 27570


View attachment 27571


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 20, 2007)

kr7 said:


> View attachment 27570



That totally rules.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 20, 2007)

Here's another one.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 20, 2007)

And another one.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 20, 2007)

And another one...


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 20, 2007)

Let's try one more....


----------



## mango (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## kr7 (Sep 21, 2007)

View attachment 27631


Chris


----------



## Frankie (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## Frankie (Sep 21, 2007)

I hope this one isn't in bad taste.


----------



## SuperMishe (Sep 21, 2007)

I loves Caturdays!
That is all...


----------



## wistful (Sep 21, 2007)

Frankie said:


> I hope this one isn't in bad taste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 21, 2007)

Looking for more.....


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 21, 2007)

Got another one.....


----------



## mango (Sep 22, 2007)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 22, 2007)

Let the posting of Caturday pictures begin....

[ 

View attachment 1181246949361.jpg


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 22, 2007)

Do what you're told.... 

View attachment caturday.jpg


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 22, 2007)

Ceiling Cat goes high-tech..... 

View attachment CeilingcatNSA.jpg


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 22, 2007)

We're all too familiar with getting this pissed-ofrf look from Della..... 

View attachment 000rrbfd.jpg


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 22, 2007)

What a great idea - a penalty box!!! 

View attachment 1139042817080.jpg


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 22, 2007)

It's that time again..... 

View attachment Caturdaysequence1.jpg


View attachment Caturdaysequence2.jpg


View attachment Caturdaysequence3.jpg


View attachment Caturdaysequence4.jpg


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 22, 2007)

Amazing what you find thru Google..... 

View attachment today-is-my-caturday-whenz-yours_300.JPG


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 22, 2007)

This one says it all....


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 22, 2007)




----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 22, 2007)

[/QUOTE]

*BEST*. 

_Evrr_.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Sep 22, 2007)

more cat fun... 

View attachment Picture 1.jpg


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 22, 2007)




----------



## William (Sep 22, 2007)

Bob the Cat

http://www.staveley-genealogy.com/photoarchive.htm


William


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 22, 2007)

My homecrafted addition.

View attachment HonkHonk.jpg​


----------



## out.of.habit (Sep 22, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> My homecrafted addition.
> 
> View attachment 27666​



Aw, Randi. I love it!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 22, 2007)

Tech Support Kitty...... 

View attachment kdrive4.jpg


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Sep 22, 2007)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 22, 2007)

Still finding them..... 

View attachment 1171893087-Catbewbs.jpg


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 22, 2007)

Here are a few more..... 

View attachment caturday2ml2.jpg


View attachment caturday74fs.jpg


View attachment cv255qqcnnwcgxfq6slsyiwae6.jpg


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Sep 22, 2007)

Drillcat FTW!

-Qit


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 22, 2007)




----------



## Aliena (Sep 22, 2007)

View attachment 338178401_07b574c855.jpg

___________________


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 23, 2007)

I liken teh pixs and I handen out moar Caturday rep.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 23, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> My homecrafted addition.



aahahahah...Randi


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 24, 2007)

2007/09/128338624414062500izdisdadri.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## mango (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## volatile (Sep 24, 2007)

caturdays make everything better 

View attachment real.jpg


View attachment 128295619720157500unsuspectingcat.jpg


View attachment 128338344357968750whatyouneve.jpg


----------



## Frankie (Sep 24, 2007)

Ooh, my cat Frankie is easily this big! He's more like a tank - or an ottoman - than a cat.



Sandie_Zitkus said:


> 2007/09/128338624414062500izdisdadri.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Frankie (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## Frankie (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## mango (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## mango (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## Frankie (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## SuperMishe (Sep 27, 2007)

I am now so addicted to Caturdays that whenever someone posts pics here, I've seen them already because I think I have every pic on ICHC memorized! LOL! I submitted two but haven't seen them up for voting


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 27, 2007)

The picture that started it all... and yet, I have to wonder. Who the hell decided on a Cheeseburger? It could have been any number of things, and just the cat's expression would still cause laughing fits... So here...

Top 10 original LoLCatz that didn't make it!

"I can has Tuna?"
"I can fit their?"
"I can has Cheezpoofz?"
"I can has Piggyback?"
"I can bust a rime?"
"I can has salvashun?"
"I can has time out?"
"I can learn Samba?"
"I look like Ewok?"
"I can launch Nucular?"

See? They all make ME laugh, so long as I look at that cat! Thank you for your time... 

View attachment i-can-has-cheezburger.jpg


----------



## mango (Sep 28, 2007)

SuperMishe said:


> I am now so addicted to Caturdays that whenever someone posts pics here, I've seen them already because I think I have every pic on ICHC memorized! LOL! I submitted two but haven't seen them up for voting



*Mishe,

I've submitted several captioned pics to ICHC (their pics, my captions in their cheezburger factory section) and am yet to be published or even selected to their voting section. It seems they get many submissions every day and have to choose only the best ones.

I still post a link to the ones I make and post them in this thread, but I also search the Vote section to see if anything I've submitted has made it through.

heh

*


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 28, 2007)

Okay, not really a cat, but this seemed like the right place to put this.

Aaaayyy!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 28, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> Okay, not really a cat, but this seemed like the right place to put this.
> 
> Aaaayyy!



Hilarious. Fonz 4 tha win!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 30, 2007)

mango said:


> [



That's a keeper.


----------



## mango (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 30, 2007)

This is the one I'm really lovin recently...just cause of the pic. so funny. They look like a band photo!!


----------



## themadhatter (Sep 30, 2007)

Not sure if this one has been up there yet. If you get the joke, awesome


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 30, 2007)

In the never-ending search for more Caturday pix......


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 30, 2007)

And another one.....


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 30, 2007)

Judging by the bowtie, I'm assuming this cat belongs to either George Will, Tucker Carlson, or Charles Osgood.....


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 30, 2007)

The unthinkable has happened.... *I* forgot it was caturday yesterday!


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## mango (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 1, 2007)

wanted to post this before it is "too stale"


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 1, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


> wanted to post this before it is "too stale"


DAMMIT, it won't let me rep ya for this, but I love it!


----------



## Tina (Oct 2, 2007)

This one seems pretty appropriate for Dimensions... (yes, I know it's not caturday... )


----------



## Tina (Oct 2, 2007)

God, I love this one.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's my new favorite one.... 

View attachment Picture 3.jpg


----------



## Tina (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh, I saw that and saved it. Hilarious, Sandie. 

I liked this one, too...


----------



## mango (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Tina (Oct 2, 2007)

Heh! Cute!!!


----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 2, 2007)

not how I feel....but makes me laugh 

View attachment hate.jpg


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 2, 2007)

Tina said:


> Oh, I saw that and saved it. Hilarious, Sandie.
> 
> I liked this one, too...



You just know I'm going to love that one. 

Praise be Shatner.


----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 2, 2007)

View attachment girl.jpg

......................


----------



## Sandie S-R (Oct 3, 2007)

.................... 

View attachment cats.jpg


----------



## mango (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 3, 2007)

Heh... cute! 

View attachment YEAYMcBURFDA.jpg


View attachment Laughing kitty.jpg


View attachment UANGRME.jpg


----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 3, 2007)

View attachment jesus.jpg

praise be.


----------



## mango (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 4, 2007)

.......... 

View attachment Concentration.jpg


View attachment Hamster Noise.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## Tina (Oct 4, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> You just know I'm going to love that one.
> 
> Praise be Shatner.



Yes, dear, I knew you would. Almost posted it in your honor, but thought that might be over the top. Still, I thought of you when I saw it. How could I not? 

BTW, I haven't had the time to mention this to you since I've been back, but Eric and I watched The Intruder while I was there (we're both Shatner fans). He had bought the DVD (which has some interesting interviews and bonus footage) a little while before I arrived. Have you seen it? Really interesting film in which he plays a very slimy character. Totally uncharacteristic type of film for Corman to have made, too. If you haven't seen it I recommend it.


----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 4, 2007)

This one is for AnnMarie. :-D

View attachment shop.jpg


----------



## mango (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## themadhatter (Oct 4, 2007)

Note that this is not representative of my personal views! But it's still pretty funny. That being said...


----------



## Frankie (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## supersoup (Oct 4, 2007)

^^^

hilaaaaaaaaaaaaarious!


----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 5, 2007)

----------------
View attachment nois.jpg


----------



## Tina (Oct 5, 2007)

Frankie, that's hilarious. 


themadhatter said:


> Note that this is not representative of my personal views! But it's still pretty funny. That being said...



No, I don't think it's funny. At all.


----------



## Tina (Oct 5, 2007)

It's the season...


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## Half Full (Oct 5, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Note that this is not representative of my personal views! But it's still pretty funny. That being said...


Why would you post this? It isn't even remotely funny!


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 5, 2007)

CrankySpice said:


> not how I feel....but makes me laugh
> 
> View attachment 28288



Right on!


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 5, 2007)

In honor up the upcoming caturday... I have a link to share:

http://www.zefrank.com/annie/navigation.html

The stealth mode under the box is my favorite.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 6, 2007)

Monorail Cat says All Aboooooooooooard!!!!


----------



## Tina (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh, I love that one.


----------



## mango (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## CAMellie (Oct 6, 2007)

Happy Caturday From California! Ahahahahahahahah
View attachment 28540


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## Tina (Oct 6, 2007)

. . . . . . .


----------



## Tina (Oct 6, 2007)

For Vick. 
. . . . . . . . .


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 6, 2007)

This is *MAXIMILLION*, my BHM, 25 pound lovely obese house kitty that I love, oh and by the way, those are cheerios on him, he made a mess..... LOL​


----------



## volatile (Oct 6, 2007)

I haven't been around the board much but seeing as it's Caturday I thought I would throw one in.


*sigh* I know how you feel kitteh  

View attachment 925e84abdee6acc7650628d8eac445b1.jpg


----------



## volatile (Oct 6, 2007)

Another another one, just for shits & giggles. 

View attachment 128298051631095000pluginkitty.jpg


----------



## kr7 (Oct 6, 2007)

View attachment 28551


Chris


----------



## Allie Cat (Oct 6, 2007)

volatile said:


> I haven't been around the board much but seeing as it's Caturday I thought I would throw one in.
> 
> 
> *sigh* I know how you feel kitteh



Agreed...

=Divals


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## Allie Cat (Oct 6, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


> cats



Exceptionally lolsome 

=Divals


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 7, 2007)

daddyoh70 said:


>



I want to eat that cat! Smooooshy!


----------



## Tina (Oct 7, 2007)

I like the pirate kitty in particular.


----------



## mango (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 7, 2007)

Sunday exception.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 7, 2007)

cowerday...


----------



## kr7 (Oct 7, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ....



Is that billboard real? What does it actually say?

Chris


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 7, 2007)

kr7 said:


> Is that billboard real? What does it actually say?
> 
> Chris



I do not know if it is real. I can't make out what the top of the billboard says but the cat food that is advertised on it is a real brand.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 7, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


>



These are hilarious! I wish I could rep you  Apparently it's too soon


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 7, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


>



That one is my favorite. Looks like Puss n Boots.


----------



## kr7 (Oct 7, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


> I do not know if it is real. I can't make out what the top of the billboard says but the cat food that is advertised on it is a real brand.....



If it's real, there must be at least one car crash a day, in front of it.    

Chris


----------



## mango (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## themadhatter (Oct 8, 2007)

What, no kitty no-legs yet?

http://www.superdeluxe.com/sd/contentDetail.do?id=D81F2344BF5AC7BB62790D255DC4F16B4D4DFB9DDBD27D38

Meow? Me-WOW!


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Oct 8, 2007)

Dude. You really are just not grasping the concept of Caturday, are you?


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 8, 2007)

No no, I've got 2 proper ones earlier in the thread. It's just late and I for some strange reason though kitty no-legs should go here.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 9, 2007)

....................


----------



## mango (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Fascinita (Oct 10, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


>



That's a handsome drawing of a cat on that box. Reminds me of the Sophisticats or something. But the marshmallow fluffy angel who's about to be put into the cup o' hot cocoa is still my favorite.


----------



## mango (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 11, 2007)

.........................


----------



## mango (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## Tina (Oct 12, 2007)

Well, it's _almost_ Caturday...


----------



## mango (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## Serric (Oct 13, 2007)

Ah, lolcats...you can never get tired of them


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## vermillion (Oct 13, 2007)

raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar 

View attachment IndianCat.jpg


View attachment fearandloathingcats.jpg


View attachment GangstaCat.jpg


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 13, 2007)

If you like LOLCats and you are a star trek fan, then you must see this loltrek


Oh and its CATURDAY!


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 14, 2007)

........................ 

View attachment caturday9.jpg


----------



## Frankie (Oct 15, 2007)

You won't get it unless you've seen this:

Shoes


----------



## mango (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 20, 2007)

.................. 

View attachment cincodemeow.jpg


----------



## mango (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 20, 2007)

...................

View attachment itals.jpg


View attachment lava.jpg


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh, Caturday...I think I missed you most of all!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 20, 2007)

Yay for Caturday! 

View attachment blink.jpg


View attachment ACCELARATES.jpg


View attachment havnokonce.jpg


View attachment huh.jpg


View attachment Ifoundpills.jpg


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 20, 2007)

Presenting....

Miss Della's debut in a Caturday pic!!! 

View attachment della_caturday_600.JPG


----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 20, 2007)

.................
View attachment fat.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 20, 2007)

...........................

View attachment ninja.jpg


----------



## William (Oct 20, 2007)

Goto Link


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 20, 2007)

Here's another one.....


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 20, 2007)

And another,,,,,


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 20, 2007)

I feeel so sorry for this little guy. Especially after seeing Beau suffer through wearing one of those after we got him "snipped"....


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 20, 2007)

RUN!!! RUN For YOUR LIVES!!!!!!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 20, 2007)

A kitty's work is never done....


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm sure Della dreams of this every time I put her in her carrier to take her to the vet or the boarding kennel....


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 20, 2007)

Caturday - it's not just for cats any more....


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 20, 2007)

I can just imagine what would be happening in about one second.....


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 20, 2007)

Just the thing for measuring all those other invisible things....


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 20, 2007)

One more......


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 20, 2007)

Disco lives!!!!!


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 20, 2007)

William said:


> Goto Link



Good lord, what the bloody hell are these giant cockroach looking things? If I saw one of these in my kitchen I would drop dead away in a faint!


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Oct 20, 2007)

They be giant isopods frum dah o-shun.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 20, 2007)

PamelaLois said:


> Good lord, what the bloody hell are these giant cockroach looking things? If I saw one of these in my kitchen I would drop dead away in a faint!



Here they are in wikipedia you are not going to find them in the kitchen


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 20, 2007)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> They be giant isopods frum dah o-shun.


 





"Oh Hai. I be an isopod."


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 21, 2007)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Oh, Caturday...I think I missed you most of all!



Me too. I loves Caturday.


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 21, 2007)

This one:


Fuzzy said:


> ........................



...done differently:
. 

View attachment divide and conquer.jpg


----------



## mango (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 21, 2007)

There's one in every crowd. 

View attachment have.jpg


well, one or two...

View attachment question.jpg


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Friday (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 22, 2007)

giggidy.


----------



## mango (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 23, 2007)

...............
View attachment babies.jpg


----------



## Foolish Fool (Oct 23, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Okay. Is it a cat? No. Does it tangentially relate to the cat meme? Yes. Does it make me laugh my ass off? Yes.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 23, 2007)

Invisible! 

View attachment piano.jpg


View attachment invisible-measuring-tape.jpg


View attachment ihopez-mike.jpg


View attachment invisible-everything.jpg


----------



## mango (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 27, 2007)

Caturday - Halloween Edition:


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 27, 2007)

#1: Can anyone tell me why I think this is the cutest picture EVER??? 
#2: Zamboni is a funneh word... 

View attachment Ilurvesdisb.jpg


View attachment ZamboniYourb.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## mango (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Frankhw (Oct 27, 2007)

Makes me glad I'm not Will


----------



## Frankhw (Oct 27, 2007)

My Caturday contributions.
Lacy as the cave kitten
and a fuzzygoyle. 

View attachment CK1.jpg


View attachment FG2.jpg


----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 27, 2007)

View attachment flash.jpg

...........


----------



## SuperMishe (Oct 27, 2007)

http://www.thecheezburgerfactory.com//completestore/128380085791650000icanhaztrikn.jpg

This is my little man, Pieces... I could just eat him up! LOL! 

View attachment 128380085791650000icanhaztrikn.jpg


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 28, 2007)

Just stopping in to hand out my weekly Caturday rep.


----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 28, 2007)

.............
View attachment coffee.jpg


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 28, 2007)

CrankySpice said:


> .............


 
That cat sitting these waiting for coffee reminded me of an old "Far Side" cartoon....


----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 28, 2007)

not a cat, but jeez, made me die laughing.

View attachment mom.jpg


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 28, 2007)

oops.......


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 29, 2007)

Devil Cat is in your bedroom






Staring into your soul.....


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 30, 2007)

Ok, so it's really Tuesday. but yeah, still applies in my world.

View attachment monday.jpg


----------



## mango (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 30, 2007)

mango said:


>




LOL I love that one.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 30, 2007)

The real Pussy Willow Tree.....​


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2007)

So cats grow on trees... :huh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 30, 2007)

Only Pussy Cats, Timberwolf......​


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 30, 2007)

Techno Kitty:


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 30, 2007)

Tribute to Owl Jolson:


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 30, 2007)

My first submission on I can has cheezburger.com:


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 31, 2007)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


>



That's a keeper.


----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 31, 2007)

just for halloween!
View attachment list.jpg


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 31, 2007)

Hmmm, I wanna be here too, just cuz I am not a cat, don't mean that I can't fit in.....​


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 31, 2007)

Pic was taken just for this thread.

FATURDAY! 

View attachment I%20Can%20Has%20Squash.jpg


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 1, 2007)

Leg Warmers with Attitude.​


----------



## mango (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 2, 2007)

*Help! I am Imbedded!*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2007)

Fixd it...  

View attachment inbedded.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 2, 2007)

I hope this hasn't been posted before. I don't remember seeing it...

A friend sent this because he thought I'd relate!

View attachment moderator.jpg​


----------



## Sandie S-R (Nov 2, 2007)

Here are my contributions for the week... 

View attachment catz1.jpg


View attachment catz2.jpg


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 3, 2007)

View attachment 30111


View attachment 30112


View attachment 30113


Caturdays! *happy sigh* :wubu:


----------



## CrankySpice (Nov 3, 2007)

..............

View attachment job.jpg


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 3, 2007)

CrankySpice said:


> ..............
> 
> View attachment 30119



It's BeejCat!


----------



## IdahoCynth (Nov 3, 2007)

For your Caturday viewing pleasure.... The History of LOLCats Video


----------



## IdahoCynth (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## CrankySpice (Nov 3, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> It's BeejCat!



garsh darn rep requirements...grumblegrumble


----------



## CrankySpice (Nov 3, 2007)

View attachment lol.jpg


..............


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 3, 2007)

View attachment 30126


I just....AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


man I love Caturdays *wipes away a tear*


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 3, 2007)

The reincarnation of Moe Howard.....


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 3, 2007)

Tribute to the Shriners....


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## CAMellie (Nov 3, 2007)

View attachment 30143


View attachment 30144


View attachment 30145


Just...yay! :wubu:


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 3, 2007)

If you've never seen the movie "Dirty Dancing", you won't get this one....


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 3, 2007)

It's Joan Rivers' cat!!!!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 4, 2007)

*Hey Lady, you bugging me?????*​


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 4, 2007)




----------



## William (Nov 4, 2007)

Cat Alarm!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEmQHkdBHr0

William


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Nov 8, 2007)

Just the cat's expression.... ROFL! 

View attachment funny-pictures-reporting-live-philly.jpg


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 8, 2007)

*MEOW.*


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 8, 2007)

While talking to some classmates about putting together a 'communist party' we found this interesting piece of Soviet propaganda...


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Nov 8, 2007)

Where DO they go? 

View attachment funny-pictures-fishy-cats.jpg


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Nov 9, 2007)

It's a shame the wookie never spoke those famous words... that we know of. 

View attachment chewiehasbad.jpg


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 9, 2007)

View attachment 30396


I love this thread:wubu:....and I HATE squirrels!


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 9, 2007)

.......... 

View attachment Fallded.jpg


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Tina (Nov 10, 2007)

. . . . 

. . .


----------



## IdahoCynth (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## T'Rina-MsXXL (Nov 10, 2007)

There are days i feel like this


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Nov 10, 2007)

Cuteness.. 

View attachment ilurvsyew.jpg


----------



## Tina (Nov 12, 2007)

Okay, so not only is this not saturday, but this isn't a lolcat. Nevertheless, this is one strange cat. These are so cute, and at the end is the famous "Oh, Don piano" kitty.


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 12, 2007)

Tina said:


> Okay, so not only is this not saturday, but this isn't a lolcat. Nevertheless, this is one strange cat. These are so cute, and at the end is the famous "Oh, Don piano" kitty.



Oh Don Piaaaano.


----------



## Tina (Nov 12, 2007)

Love that one, Divals. And the one where the guy is scratching his back and he makes that cute noise. :wubu:


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 12, 2007)

View attachment 30610


View attachment 30611


View attachment 30612


View attachment 30613



teehee :wubu:


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 12, 2007)

*needs a picture of a grumpy-looking cat with a cane to caption "itz nevur caturday"*


----------



## Foolish Fool (Nov 13, 2007)

I MAYD DIS ONE MAHSELFS!!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 13, 2007)

For those who have seen Teh Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Nov 13, 2007)

daddyoh70 said:


> For those who have seen Teh Rocky Horror Picture Show[...]


Indeed I have. The caption is appropriate. 

And that is an _adorable_ little Blue Abyssinian kitten.

-Qit


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 14, 2007)




----------



## CAMellie (Nov 14, 2007)

View attachment 30693


View attachment 30694


*le sigh*


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 14, 2007)




----------



## Tina (Nov 16, 2007)

Couldn't resist.


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 16, 2007)

View attachment 30836


View attachment 30837


View attachment 30838


----------



## Foolish Fool (Nov 16, 2007)

I MAYD DIS ONE TODAY


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Nov 17, 2007)

. . . . . . . 

View attachment WAROOOO.jpg


View attachment QUACK.jpg


View attachment IHAZAWEEZEL128397178902031250.jpg


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 17, 2007)

You know I loves the chicken.


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 17, 2007)

..........


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 18, 2007)

nudder lolcat


----------



## IdahoCynth (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm late for Caturday!


----------



## Frankhw (Nov 18, 2007)

I got bored today so I velcroed my cat to the wall. 

Needless to say she's planning my demise as we speak. 

View attachment velcro.jpg


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 19, 2007)

Excuse me, your pussy seems to be stuck.


----------



## Friday (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## goofy girl (Nov 20, 2007)

FUNNY!!!! MUST SEE THIS FUNNINESS

http://youtube.com/watch?v=3jDfSqtG2E4


----------



## kr7 (Nov 21, 2007)

View attachment 31102


Chris


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 22, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## IdahoCynth (Nov 22, 2007)

For the bat lover in all of us. Batterday, an idea whose time has come?


----------



## IdahoCynth (Nov 22, 2007)




----------



## kr7 (Nov 22, 2007)

Can't rep ya yet, but....oh sooooo CUTIE!!!! :wubu:

Chris


----------



## Undine (Nov 22, 2007)

This thread has made my crappy day indescribably better. 

This is my lolcat:


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 23, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


>



I likes Batterday.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 23, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> I likes Batterday.



I'm holding out for FATURDAY.


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 23, 2007)

On Dims, every day is FATURDAY!


----------



## IdahoCynth (Nov 23, 2007)

Early caturday.. cuz it made me lol a little... or maybe I am just tired? 
Flavor~


----------



## Undine (Nov 25, 2007)

Moar Caturday, but layt.


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 26, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


> Early caturday.. cuz it made me lol a little... or maybe I am just tired?
> Flavor~


Congratulations! You win a Bright Shiny Internets!
(see retailer for contest details)
Excellent find!

-Rusty


----------



## IdahoCynth (Nov 28, 2007)

Early two part Caturday.

Part 1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3U0udLH974

Part 2 translation
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JynBEX_kg8


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 28, 2007)

View attachment 31517


View attachment 31518


View attachment 31519


View attachment 31520


*dreamy, happy sigh* :wubu:


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 28, 2007)

View attachment 31521


View attachment 31522


View attachment 31523


View attachment 31524


View attachment 31525


Hi! My name is Melanie and I'm a Caturdayaholic! :blush:


----------



## out.of.habit (Nov 28, 2007)

This one is on my desktop at work. They don't even raise an eyebrow when I giggle to myself anymore...


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 30, 2007)

View attachment 31653


View attachment 31654


View attachment 31655


heeheehee:wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 1, 2007)

View attachment 31679


View attachment 31680



HAPPY CATURDAY TO ALL!!!


----------



## Rojodi (Dec 1, 2007)

Hello.....Hopefully this will show. Eye can see you all 

View attachment !CID__1127071457.jpg


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 2, 2007)

so very true


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 2, 2007)

View attachment 31784


View attachment 31785


View attachment 31786


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 3, 2007)

I sympathize.


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 3, 2007)

View attachment 31841


View attachment 31842


View attachment 31843


View attachment 31844


View attachment 31845


Everyday is Caturday for ME! :happy:


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 4, 2007)

View attachment 31889


View attachment 31890


View attachment 31891


----------



## IdahoCynth (Dec 4, 2007)

Today is Coyoterday and you should read this blog its the cutest ever
http://dailycoyote.blogspot.com/


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Dec 5, 2007)

*Sexy Cats*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2azFLRRjWA&NR=1

I dunno, mebbe blongs on t3h randumb u-tewb fred?! Alzo relies et meks meh hed hirt tu spel lik thes.


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 5, 2007)

Ernest Nagel said:


> *Sexy Cats*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2azFLRRjWA&NR=1
> 
> I dunno, mebbe blongs on t3h randumb u-tewb fred?! Alzo relies et meks meh hed hirt tu spel lik thes.




Hurt my head to READ it!


----------



## mango (Dec 7, 2007)

*Not really LOLcats... but still a great slideshow...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=T5Qbohm-6Sk

*


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 7, 2007)

View attachment 32108


View attachment 32109


View attachment 32110


View attachment 32111


View attachment 32112


Ahhhhhhh...I got my fix! :happy:


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Dec 7, 2007)

Yay, only 77 minutes more!!! 

View attachment NOPEUSTILL.jpg


View attachment Ihazideazzzzzz.jpg


View attachment Lastthingab.jpg


----------



## Dravenhawk (Dec 8, 2007)

<a href='http://mine.icanhascheezburger.com/View.aspx?Dogseatimghome128416436394333750.jpg'><img src='http://mine.icanhascheezburger.com/completestore/Dogseatimghome128416436394333750.jpg' alt='funny pictures' /></a><br />moar <a href='http://icanhascheezburger.com'>funny pictures</a>


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 10, 2007)

View attachment 32252


Seriously, dude!


----------



## IdahoCynth (Dec 10, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> View attachment 32252
> 
> 
> Seriously, dude!



can't give you rep, that cats face seriously cracks me up.


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 11, 2007)

View attachment 32319


View attachment 32320


View attachment 32321


tee-hee :batting:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 11, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


> can't give you rep, that cats face seriously cracks me up.



Took care of it for you! That picture cracks me up too! 

~Punkin


----------



## Undine (Dec 11, 2007)

I needz Caturday moar tan evar 2dai.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Dec 15, 2007)

MOAR BATURDAY PLASE

and lolbots.com for you science nurds


----------



## Frankhw (Dec 15, 2007)

I Don't know if it's appropriate but here's an article where Korean scientists cloned a cat and spliced in a gene that makes them glow red/orange under blacklight. 

Picture included

Here's the link.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml?xml=/news/2007/12/13/ncat113.xml


----------



## IdahoCynth (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## CrankySpice (Dec 17, 2007)

Happy Holidays!

View attachment 19211292.jpg


----------



## mango (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## CAMellie (Dec 22, 2007)

View attachment 33033


View attachment 33034


View attachment 33035


View attachment 33036


Omfg It's Caturday! Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!


----------



## Undine (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 3, 2008)

Found this one...


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 3, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Found this one...



The glorious return of Caturday. I missed it so.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jan 5, 2008)

Caturday forgive me for ignoring you for I have been busy. I know, no excuse.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jan 6, 2008)

airborne cats

http://www.flickr.com/photos/junku/sets/303691/


----------



## CAMellie (Jan 8, 2008)

View attachment 34067


View attachment 34068


View attachment 34069


View attachment 34070


View attachment 34071


----------



## CAMellie (Jan 8, 2008)

View attachment 34072


View attachment 34073


View attachment 34074


View attachment 34075


----------



## The Cookie Faerie (Jan 8, 2008)

Is My Bear!! We conquered dis couch.





I eatz your toes...





I's sleepin. Don't bother me.





I's comin for j00!





I'z eat you too! ]=<

[[My cats. Top one passed away, gray & black one are now older and still as cute.]]


----------



## The Cookie Faerie (Jan 10, 2008)

You've all probably seen these but I just HAD to post them up. There are a few on this first one that I really don't like but the rest are actually quite hilarious....

http://youtube.com/watch?v=bkv1YjYOyOk

http://youtube.com/watch?v=kkT7A3jegBc


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jan 11, 2008)

(pre-caturday sale!)


----------



## kr7 (Jan 11, 2008)

View attachment 34317


View attachment 34318


View attachment 34319


View attachment 34320


View attachment 34321


Chris


----------



## kr7 (Jan 11, 2008)

View attachment 34322


View attachment 34323


View attachment 34324


View attachment 34325


View attachment 34326


Chris


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## IdahoCynth (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## IdahoCynth (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 12, 2008)

IdahoCynth said:


>



I'm totally saving that one.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## CAMellie (Jan 17, 2008)

View attachment 34645


View attachment 34646


View attachment 34647


View attachment 34648


:wubu::smitten::wubu::smitten::wubu::smitten:


----------



## The Cookie Faerie (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## SuperMishe (Jan 17, 2008)

Ok - that LOLCat with the monies - MOG - that has to be one of my favorite evers!!!!!


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jan 20, 2008)

Post-Caturday Special 

View attachment areyousureyou.jpg


View attachment isaidyouc.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 20, 2008)

Follow up to teh post Caturday special


----------



## CAMellie (Jan 21, 2008)

View attachment 34878


View attachment 34879


View attachment 34880


View attachment 34881


View attachment 34882


----------



## CAMellie (Jan 21, 2008)

View attachment 34883


View attachment 34884


View attachment 34885


View attachment 34886


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 21, 2008)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Post-Caturday Special



OK the one on the right made me laugh out loud!!!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 21, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> View attachment 34886



I am SO saving that one.


----------



## CAMellie (Jan 27, 2008)

View attachment 35262


View attachment 35263


View attachment 35264


View attachment 35265


View attachment 35266


*uses defibrillator paddles*
This thread is aliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiive! IT'S ALIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIVE!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 28, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> CLEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## William (Jan 28, 2008)

Kitty Wig Flickr area

http://flickr.com/groups/kittywigs/pool/



Kitty Wiigs

Cat Humiliation Kits 

http://kittywigs.com/wigindex.html

The things you find in Fat Acceptance Live Journal Accounts 

William


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jan 29, 2008)

William said:


> Kitty Wig Flickr area
> 
> http://flickr.com/groups/kittywigs/pool/
> 
> ...



LOL those poor cats, their faces are priceless.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## Ryan (Jan 29, 2008)

WTF is that?



Waxwing said:


>


----------



## Ryan (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 29, 2008)

Because he can tea bag himself? :doh:


----------



## furious styles (Jan 29, 2008)

Ryan said:


> WTF is that?



fully grown elephant seal, i think.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 29, 2008)

i love this thread.

for real.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 29, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Because he can tea bag himself? :doh:



Please don't diminish the accomplishments of ball-lion.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 29, 2008)

It's obviously more elephant than seal.



mfdoom said:


> fully grown elephant seal, i think.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 29, 2008)

To bring Caturday back to the cats.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jan 31, 2008)

Chris Farley Hamster knows that Caturday comes...

And as for the puppy, I literally laughed out loud for a minute... because my mother's new Boston Terrier puppy does this to the cats. He play with them, but goes butt first. And if a cat isn't fast enough... *poot* 

View attachment livininacocon.jpg


View attachment markohhhhhpoh.jpg


View attachment poot.jpg


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 1, 2008)

View attachment 35549


View attachment 35550


View attachment 35551


View attachment 35552


I just couldn't wait until tomorrow. :blush::wubu:


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 1, 2008)

I am the WALRUS 


Waxwing said:


>


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 1, 2008)

The one that got me hooked:





I can haz berimbau?


----------



## Undine (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm an adult and all, but this thread freakin' cracks me UP!



Hi, my name is Tina and i'm a lolcat's-a-holic.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 3, 2008)

Not your usual cats with captions but something in an email my Aunt sent me that I found interesting to see....


----------



## ataraxia (Feb 3, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Not your usual cats with captions but something in an email my Aunt sent me that I found interesting to see....



These are from this book: Why Paint Cats?

Not all of the ones you posted are shown in the preview there, but I confirmed the rest by looking in the actual book.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 3, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> I'm an adult and all, but this thread freakin' cracks me UP!
> 
> Hi, my name is Tina and i'm a lolcat's-a-holic.



Welcome to the club


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 3, 2008)

View attachment 35639


View attachment 35640


View attachment 35641


View attachment 35642


View attachment 35643


:wubu::smitten::wubu::smitten::wubu::smitten:


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 4, 2008)

Next installment... 

View attachment becausethedo.jpg


View attachment Chardonnay.jpg


View attachment iamsmilng.jpg


View attachment iblowbubblzif.jpg


View attachment justwhenyouth.jpg


----------



## IdahoCynth (Feb 8, 2008)

There are a few cats in here

just keep clicking the picture... omnomnom


----------



## Undine (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm teh biggest English dork, evar.


----------



## Frankhw (Feb 9, 2008)

Undine said:


> I'm teh biggest English dork, evar.



Running out of space for your pets?

New from Gladware, Stackable kitten's. 

(Well either that or lego kittys from hasbro.) 

Cute pic undine.


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 9, 2008)

View attachment 35992


View attachment 35993


View attachment 35994


View attachment 35995


View attachment 35996


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 9, 2008)

View attachment 35997


View attachment 35998


View attachment 35999


View attachment 36000


It's Caturday again! :wubu:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 9, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> ...
> 
> View attachment 35995
> 
> ...


This one took me some hard thinking time until I understood...


----------



## Checksum Panic (Feb 9, 2008)

I drunkenly Photo-shopped this for my girlfriend last week. 

FYI Lucy is the meowish one's name.

Observe the nerdiness 

View attachment Lucy Starfighter2.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## Undine (Feb 10, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> View attachment 35997
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 10, 2008)

Undine said:


> CAMellie said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 35997
> ...


----------



## furious styles (Feb 10, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


>



omg this one is officially maybe my favorite lolcat ever


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 10, 2008)

I just hope the book documented that Chuck is so tough that he does not have a chin under his beard.......just another fist!!!


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 10, 2008)

This isn't totally along the theme but i just love this picture of my cat Farley, we enjoy making him grumble with humiliation


----------



## Undine (Feb 11, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Undine said:
> 
> 
> > I "hear" it as Bruce Campbell being the maitre di in Spiderman 3 :huh:
> ...


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 11, 2008)

Undine said:


> CAMellie said:
> 
> 
> > OMG BRUCE CAMPBELL! :wubu:
> ...


----------



## Undine (Feb 11, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Undine said:
> 
> 
> > There should be a lolbrucecampbell thread :wubu:
> ...


----------



## furious styles (Feb 11, 2008)

bruce campbell is .. everything i aspire to be in life.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2008)

> Bruce Campbell orders Big Macs from Burger King. He gets them.



To be found here:
http://www.brucefacts.com/more.php?id=382


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 11, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> I just hope the book documented that Chuck is so tough that he does not have a chin under his beard.......just another fist!!!



And this only proves that Chuck and Bruce Campbell are the two greatest humans in the world
http://www.brucefacts.com/more.php?id=387

By the way, when I grow up, I want to be Bruce Campbell, or at least have his chin


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 11, 2008)

Undine said:


> CAMellie said:
> 
> 
> > OMG BRUCE CAMPBELL! :wubu:
> ...


----------



## Ample Pie (Feb 11, 2008)

ones I maked today


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 11, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Undine said:
> 
> 
> > How about an lolBruce!!!
> ...


----------



## xoxoshelby (Feb 11, 2008)

Am I the only one who has no clue who Bruce is??


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 11, 2008)

xoxoshelby said:


> Am I the only one who has no clue who Bruce is??



Ummmm...pretty much...yeah! *kidding *


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 11, 2008)

xoxoshelby said:


> Am I the only one who has no clue who Bruce is??



I'll keep you company. No clue here.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 11, 2008)

what is wrong with you people?! *cries*


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 11, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> what is wrong with you people?! *cries*



YEAH! *sobs hysterically*


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 11, 2008)

Quickly! Recover status with more LoLCats! 

View attachment dunnowhathappn.jpg


View attachment fudshere.jpg


View attachment wouldyoulike.jpg


View attachment activatingsn.jpg


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 11, 2008)

First time Caturday. 

View attachment 1.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 12, 2008)

xoxoshelby said:


> Am I the only one who has no clue who Bruce is??





Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I'll keep you company. No clue here.


Now, what is this? We're in an internet forum and there are some people not able to search the 'net for some information about Bruce?  :doh: Shame on you!


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 12, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Now, what is this? We're in an internet forum and there are some people not able to search the 'net for some information about Bruce?  :doh: Shame on you!


This.

GOOGLE EVERYTHING. EVER.


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Feb 12, 2008)

I loves me some Caturday. 

View attachment Caturday.jpg


----------



## xoxoshelby (Feb 12, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Now, what is this? We're in an internet forum and there are some people not able to search the 'net for some information about Bruce?  :doh: Shame on you!



Actually, every time I logged on I got a message that I needed to post again. Hence my googling laziness.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 12, 2008)

..............


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 12, 2008)

Just a couple more


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm not too crazy about rap, but this video is SO CUTE!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qit3ALTelOo

~Punkin


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 13, 2008)

View attachment 36312


View attachment 36313


View attachment 36314


View attachment 36315


View attachment 36316


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 13, 2008)

View attachment 36317


View attachment 36318


View attachment 36319


View attachment 36320


View attachment 36321


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 15, 2008)

View attachment 36412


View attachment 36413


View attachment 36414


View attachment 36415


View attachment 36416


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 15, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> View attachment 36412
> 
> 
> View attachment 36413
> ...



LOVE the purrito.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 16, 2008)

I would have been here sooner, but I got directions off of mapquest


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## IdahoCynth (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## Jack Skellington (Feb 17, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


>



I am SO saving that one.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 17, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> I am SO saving that one.


 

I did too. Hilarious.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 17, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


>



Oh, the simple laughs in life...


----------



## Aliena (Feb 17, 2008)

View attachment Shelias luck2.jpg
................................


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 20, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Just a couple more



Two Buck Chuck! Two Buck Chuck!


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 20, 2008)

I can't keep track of which lolcats have appeared in this thread (who could ) so I hope these aren't repeats (though some of them are bound to be)...

everyday is caturday, as far's I'm concerned...


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 20, 2008)

and some more!
oops, wait!


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Feb 24, 2008)

The little otter? Adorabable!

-Qit


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 25, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


>


 
bahahahaha!


----------



## Frankhw (Feb 28, 2008)

After hours sleeping on Satsuro's moniter 

http://satsurou.deviantart.com/art/My-cat-making-a-stunt-77999562

His cat woke up and found itself in a strange place.

http://satsurou.deviantart.com/art/A-pic-of-my-cat-sleeping-77998870


----------



## daddyoh70 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CAMellie (Mar 15, 2008)

View attachment 38436


View attachment 38437


View attachment 38438


View attachment 38439


View attachment 38440


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 15, 2008)

View attachment 38441


View attachment 38442


View attachment 38443


View attachment 38444



YAY CATURDAY!!!! :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 18, 2008)

View attachment 38635


View attachment 38636


Usually, I try to stick exclusively with cats....but THIS one made me giggle until I had to pee!

View attachment 38637


----------



## Frankie (Mar 18, 2008)

My boyfriend thought this was hilarious (don't worry, it's very short - and I believe it's actually a prairie dog, not a chipmunk).

Dramatic Chipmunk

Actually, I think he liked this one better.

Curses!


----------



## Ruffie (Mar 19, 2008)

One my son did for his friend 

View attachment FelixLOLCATS copy.jpg


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Mar 20, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> View attachment 38438


_Dog_ma. Priceless.





-Qit


----------



## Frankie (Mar 21, 2008)

I must give credit to Michelle for finding this one.


----------



## Frankie (Mar 21, 2008)

I tried, but the system won't let me rep you for these. You find the best ones, IMO. 



IdahoCynth said:


>


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 22, 2008)

Frankie said:


> I tried, but the system won't let me rep you for these. You find the best ones, IMO.


 

So cute!


----------



## Ruffie (Mar 23, 2008)




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 25, 2008)

Hurray!! Caturday is back. Now I happy.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 25, 2008)

Caturday Is Bak?

K Thx Bye.


----------



## Frankie (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 29, 2008)

OMG I LOVE this thread!!!!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm totally digging the Tauntaun cat.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 29, 2008)

everyone sing along....  

View attachment spidercat.jpg


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 1, 2008)

View attachment 39724


View attachment 39725


View attachment 39726


View attachment 39727


View attachment 39728


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 1, 2008)

View attachment 39729


View attachment 39730


View attachment 39731


View attachment 39732


View attachment 39733


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 1, 2008)

View attachment 39734


View attachment 39735


View attachment 39736


View attachment 39737


I was in desperate need of a Caturday fix! :wubu:


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 2, 2008)

I luvs the bottled water kitty.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 3, 2008)

I literally laughed out loud at CPR cat.....omg......


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 4, 2008)

I LOL'd at these two


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Apr 4, 2008)

I love all the ones with little kittens being feisty.

Speaking of which...here is The Mean Kitty Song!

-Qit


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 4, 2008)

..........
View attachment Captioning cats again.jpg


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 6, 2008)

View attachment 40091


View attachment 40092


View attachment 40093


View attachment 40094


View attachment 40095


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 6, 2008)

View attachment 40096


View attachment 40097


I was too busy yesterday to post these. I feel better now that I have my Caturday fix.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

Love this thread. Good stuff!


----------



## CleverBomb (Apr 7, 2008)

And one of the best puns I've seen in a while:






-Rusty


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 7, 2008)

A friend sent these to me in an e-mail. 

View attachment Can I seeps wif you.jpg


View attachment I ated Tinkerbell.jpg


View attachment I not playin wit you guys no mores.jpg


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 8, 2008)

View attachment 40223


View attachment 40224


View attachment 40225


View attachment 40226


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 8, 2008)

View attachment 40227


View attachment 40228


View attachment 40229


*happy dances all around*


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 8, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> View attachment 40223



That's not Ceiling Cat... and there's no such thing as Basement Cat.

That's Longcat on the right, and his opposite, Tacgnol.


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 8, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> That's not Ceiling Cat... and there's no such thing as Basement Cat.
> 
> That's Longcat on the right, and his opposite, Tacgnol.



You have entirely too much time on your hands. :blink:


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 8, 2008)

I thought the long-standing rivalry of Longcat vs. Tacgnol was common knowledge...


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 17, 2008)

I found this one today and had to share. 

View attachment 1171294023877-1.jpg


----------



## IdahoCynth (Apr 19, 2008)

An Engineer s Guide to Cats

http://video.yahoo.com/network/100284668/3774740?v=2369949

Full of awesome.


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 20, 2008)

IdahoCynth said:


> An Engineer s Guide to Cats
> 
> http://video.yahoo.com/network/100284668/3774740?v=2369949
> 
> Full of awesome.



so fantastic


----------



## CleverBomb (Apr 20, 2008)

That (Cynth's post) reminded me of an oldie but goodie...
Dan's Data -- Review: Juvenile Felis Catus



> While domestic cats are a common feature of many computing environments, IT review sites have proven oddly unwilling to investigate this popular computer room accessory.
> 
> I aim to redress the balance with this review, which is almost entirely not just an attempt on my part to troll for more traffic from search engines by using the word "pussy".



-Rusty


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 20, 2008)

This cracks me up because the can opener always causes a stampede at my house





You don't need instructions to know how to NOM!!!


----------



## olwen (Apr 20, 2008)

For some reason I find this thread slightly disturbing. :blink:


----------



## LalaCity (Apr 21, 2008)

And now...


----------



## incync (Apr 21, 2008)

IdahoCynth said:


> An Engineer s Guide to Cats
> 
> http://video.yahoo.com/network/100284668/3774740?v=2369949
> 
> Full of awesome.




So very full of awesome! I especially liked the part about cat yodeling.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Apr 21, 2008)

incync said:


> So very full of awesome! I especially liked the part about cat yodeling.



HA! the cat yodeling was my favorite too.


----------



## volatile (Apr 21, 2008)

This one made me giggle... 

View attachment funny-pictures-orange-kitten-better-toots.jpg


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 23, 2008)

I couldn't wait til Caturday to post these! 

View attachment tickets.jpg


View attachment Eated it.jpg


----------



## volatile (Apr 23, 2008)

Famouslastwords said:


> I couldn't wait til Caturday to post these!



LMAO that tikits one is cracking me up.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 25, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Undine said:
> 
> 
> > There should be a lolbrucecampbell thread :wubu:
> ...


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 25, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> CAMellie said:
> 
> 
> > You know, the more I think about it... I think I might be gay for Bruce Campbell.
> ...


----------



## Aliena (Apr 26, 2008)

Today is CATURDAY!!!!




Glitter Graphics


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## mango (May 5, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=UjsPF-OdcOo


----------



## Frankhw (May 5, 2008)

Wet Putty cats

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iXHim3ToQ4&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlAwZFhY1LM&feature=related

Spa treatment

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5wloO1JEBQ&feature=related


----------



## BBW Betty (May 5, 2008)

Just a few I had forwarded in an email: 

View attachment 17.jpg


View attachment 24.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (May 5, 2008)

View attachment windowslivewriterwhatarelolcats-7e38lolcats-1.jpg


:happy:

Please don't cook the cat, though. *ACK*


----------



## Aliena (May 10, 2008)

Today is Caaaattttuuurrrrrdaaaaayyyy!

View attachment soldier-and-cat.jpg



View attachment cheers mate.jpg


----------



## volatile (May 10, 2008)

Caturday!!! 

View attachment funny-pictures-cat-ate-dog-barking-stopped.jpg


View attachment funny-pictures-cat-snoozes-barka-lounger.jpg


View attachment funny-pictures-cat-snow-clothes.jpg


View attachment funny-pictures-risky-business-cat.jpg


----------



## Fascinita (May 10, 2008)

IdahoCynth said:


> An Engineer s Guide to Cats
> 
> http://video.yahoo.com/network/100284668/3774740?v=2369949
> 
> Full of awesome.



This was the best video ever. Engineers and cats are awesome.


----------



## Gingembre (May 10, 2008)

Sorry if these are duplicates, I haven't got time to sift back through the whole thread (altho' probably will do at some point!):


----------



## Qit el-Remel (May 14, 2008)

Those kittens are adorabable...

-Qit


----------



## LalaCity (May 15, 2008)

Ayeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## LalaCity (May 15, 2008)

Tiny Diver!


----------



## Frankhw (May 22, 2008)

Found these kittens on aol 


http://video.aol.com/video-detail/cute-kittens-bop-their-heads-to-music/1094328755?icid=acvsv2


----------



## Qit el-Remel (May 24, 2008)

Frankhw said:


> Found these kittens on aol
> http://video.aol.com/video-detail/cute-kittens-bop-their-heads-to-music/1094328755?icid=acvsv2


Even with how obvious it is that it's staged (the camera operator was teasing the kittens with a toy), it's quite adorable. 

By the way, there's a video on YouTube that depicts a cute fat tabby kitty completely losing it and making some _truly bizarre noises_ when someone starts scritching her back. But I'm not linking it, because of all the moronic comments that resulted.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 24, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 24, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 24, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 24, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 24, 2008)




----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2008)

View attachment 2001154045562051769_rs.jpg


.....................


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 24, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 24, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 24, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 24, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 24, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 24, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 24, 2008)




----------



## Qit el-Remel (May 25, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


>


Aww, that's adorabable!

-Qit


----------



## swamptoad (May 25, 2008)

...........


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 25, 2008)




----------



## Jack Skellington (May 26, 2008)

Just stopping by to hand out some more caturday rep.


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 26, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Just stopping by to hand out some more caturday rep.



_You are repped for starting this darling!_


----------



## frankman (May 26, 2008)

I thought this was pretty cool 

View attachment cats_milk.jpg


----------



## Raqui (May 26, 2008)

hehehe i love these


----------



## JoyJoy (May 27, 2008)

View attachment 42990


View attachment 42991


xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 30, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 30, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 30, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 30, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 30, 2008)




----------



## liz (di-va) (May 30, 2008)

frankman said:


> I thought this was pretty cool



oh wow, where'd you get that one? it's wicked cool


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 30, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 30, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 30, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 30, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 30, 2008)




----------



## LalaCity (May 31, 2008)

God bless da katterday


----------



## frankman (Jun 3, 2008)

Quite acidentally, I guess. 

I was looking for funny cat pics. Google said this was one of them and I agreed. Google and I are tight like that...



liz (di-va) said:


> oh wow, where'd you get that one? it's wicked cool


----------



## frankman (Jun 3, 2008)

A cat. A mouse. Basically the same pic, twice. 

View attachment wrong_mouse.jpg


View attachment cat&mouse.jpg


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Jun 5, 2008)

What are you talking about? There's no mouse in the second picture!

It's a rat. Raturday!

-Qit


----------



## Les Toil (Jun 5, 2008)

Wayne, I try to resist those pet pics with the ultra-stupid sayings on them....but I just can't. They're too irresistible. I'm really convinced it's like 4 or 5 BBWs that are responsible for collecting those photos and writing those words and distributing them around the world wide web.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 7, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


>


Rubix Cat Can Solv It In 23 Moovs Nao! [slashdot.org]

-Rusty


----------



## snuffy2000 (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## snuffy2000 (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## CAMellie (Jun 7, 2008)

View attachment 43679


View attachment 43680


View attachment 43681


View attachment 43682


----------



## olwen (Jun 7, 2008)

I love all those. This thread is starting to grow on me.


----------



## Les Toil (Jun 7, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> View attachment 42990



LMMFAO! This is in my top 20 funniest things I've ever laid eyes on.


----------



## snuffy2000 (Jun 8, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> View attachment 43682



HAH! Can someone rep her for me please?


----------



## olwen (Jun 8, 2008)

snuffy2000 said:


> HAH! Can someone rep her for me please?



I got her for ya Snuffy.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 8, 2008)

but it seemed so appropriate for this thread 


16 Signs That You Are Having A Bad Day


First you had trouble getting out of bed





You had a stiff neck





You washed your hair and couldn't do a thing with it





You felt like you had a hangover and you weren't
even drinking last night





Your new diet really doesn't seem to be working out 






You pulled a muscle when you tried to exercise





Your new hat looked better on you at the store





You keep losing things





You feel like you're always in the wrong place at the wrong time










Continued in next post.....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 8, 2008)

The boss chewed you out at work





You got caught in the rain at lunchtime





Then the lunch you had didn't seem to agree with you





You feel trapped
http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/1276/downloadmid111459ademvsgo9.jpg 

Uninvited guests showed up at dinnertime





On top of that you think you're coming down with the flu





And finally, you're alone in the house at night when you think you hear a noise in the basement





Have a Purrfect Day!


----------



## Allie Cat (Jun 8, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> snip



That was epically awesome. Someone rep her for me, will ya? I'm not allowed


----------



## olwen (Jun 8, 2008)

caturday officially rules!


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 8, 2008)

Divals said:


> That was epically awesome. Someone rep her for me, will ya? I'm not allowed


 
Surrogate Rep given!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm not allowed to rep GEF either


----------



## snuffy2000 (Jun 9, 2008)

Just because i can.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 9, 2008)




----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 10, 2008)

snuffy2000 said:


> Just because i can.



Okay, that rules. 

I needed that.


----------



## snuffy2000 (Jun 11, 2008)

BRB DOODZ (Searching through my hard drive for more LOLCats)


----------



## snuffy2000 (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## Half Full (Jun 12, 2008)

He's not an LOL cat but if you liked that one, how about this:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 12, 2008)

Half Full said:


> He's not an LOL cat but if you liked that one, how about this:



That's too darn sweet....... :wubu: :wubu: :happy:


----------



## BBWModel (Jun 15, 2008)

WTF?!? How come no Caturday?


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 15, 2008)

View attachment 44151


View attachment 44152


View attachment 44153


View attachment 44154


Better late then never!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 15, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> View attachment 44154



That's awesome!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 15, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


>



Cute! :happy:


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 18, 2008)

View attachment 44301


View attachment 44302


View attachment 44303


View attachment 44304


View attachment 44305


----------



## snuffy2000 (Jun 18, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> View attachment 44305




hahaha yes!!! The Labyrinth!!


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 18, 2008)

View attachment 44326


View attachment 44327


View attachment 44328


View attachment 44329


View attachment 44330


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 19, 2008)

CAMellie~

Oh, I so agree with the white cat. Sometimes you just gotta improvise.


~Punkin


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 19, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> CAMellie~
> 
> Oh, I so agree with the white cat. Sometimes you just gotta improvise.
> 
> ...



Isn't it awesome?  It's one of my favorites


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 19, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> View attachment 44305



Love, LOVE that one.


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 19, 2008)

View attachment 44356


...and I do *evil laughter fills the air*


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 21, 2008)

(no endorsement implied)
-Rusty


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 21, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> View attachment 44356
> 
> 
> ...and I do *evil laughter fills the air*



That RULES!! I'm SO saving that one.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 22, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> (no endorsement implied)
> -Rusty



Rusty, we can add that to the list of reasons why I want to rep you every time you post.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 22, 2008)

You write well too. 

-Rusty


----------



## bexy (Jun 22, 2008)

This my kitten Luna!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 23, 2008)

Awww, Bexy, that kitten is SOooo Cute!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 26, 2008)

I have a lolcat in my house!!! 
(Should i submit this? Not sure.) 

View attachment mac_kit.jpg


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 26, 2008)

View attachment 44791


View attachment 44792


View attachment 44793


View attachment 44794


I like cheese


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 26, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> I have a lolcat in my house!!!
> (Should i submit this? Not sure.)



Yes..it's HILARIOUS!


----------



## Placebo (Jun 26, 2008)

for the caturday emoticonally challenged out there among us...  

View attachment 28may29-text-message.jpg


----------



## olwen (Jun 27, 2008)

Placebo said:


> for the caturday emoticonally challenged out there among us...



That's cute.


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 27, 2008)

View attachment 44840


View attachment 44841


The last one made me giggle like a loon.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 28, 2008)

Bunderday???  

View attachment funny-pictures-your-fashionable-rabbit-wears-a-fez.jpg


----------



## furious styles (Jun 28, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> The last one made me giggle like a loon.



if they could just catch the cat looking a little more apathetic, and maybe put a coffee cup next to him, it would be perfection


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 28, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> Bunderday???



Caturday den Bunday?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 29, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> Caturday den Bunday?


In case your calendar hasn't been properly adjusted...





-Rusty


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 29, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> In case your calendar hasn't been properly adjusted...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rusty, I just can't handle the funny! That is SO awesome, that I just don't even know what to do with myself. lol


----------



## supersoup (Jun 29, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> Caturday den Bunday?



this *may* be the cutest thing you've said to date my ooh.

i can't stop giggling.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 29, 2008)

Hee hee

http://speaklolspeak.com/page/Bunday?t=anon


----------



## BBWGLORYFOXXX (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 1, 2008)

-Rusty


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 1, 2008)

You owe me a new ass-bone. I broke mine falling out of the chair.

Fuckin lol'd.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh, Rusty, what have you done?! Awesomeness.






I promise, I won't just repost everything from that blog.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 1, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


>


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 1, 2008)

Though that last set from GEF was definitely Epic Win, it reminded me of...




-Rusty

-Rusty


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 1, 2008)

View attachment cat1.jpg


View attachment cat2.jpg


View attachment cat3.jpg


View attachment cat4.jpg


View attachment cat5.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 1, 2008)

View attachment cat6.jpg


View attachment get_profile_image.php.jpg


View attachment smack.jpg


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 1, 2008)

View attachment 45128


View attachment 45129


View attachment 45130


View attachment 45131


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jul 2, 2008)

Gah. Why Rain Not Fall Down? and Falcor are sooo cute. =n.n=

Cute lolcats: the answer to all woes


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 2, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> View attachment 45122



That one is awesome.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks Jack!


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 2, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> View attachment 45130




Neverending Story!


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 3, 2008)

:happy:


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Rojodi (Jul 5, 2008)

I have one question:

WTF is he staring at? And I was the one that took the picture :doh: 

View attachment 0118081626.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 5, 2008)

yay Caturday!!!


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## Qit el-Remel (Jul 9, 2008)

So...many...adorabable...kitties...

-Qit


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 9, 2008)

View attachment 45663


View attachment 45664


View attachment 45665


View attachment 45666


View attachment 45667


:happy:


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 13, 2008)

Yeah! Caturday is back. 

I missed it so.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## gwydion (Jul 13, 2008)

Couldn't help it:

(some of these sort of require knowledge of programming concepts, but trust me, they are HILARIOUS!!) 

View attachment iranzilla2.jpg


View attachment class.jpg


View attachment fixed-in-head.jpg


----------



## Miss Liz (Jul 13, 2008)

I don't remember seeing these on this thread 

View attachment kiltdog.jpg


View attachment snacksih9.jpg


View attachment soon.jpg


View attachment TICTAC.jpg


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 16, 2008)

View attachment 46066


View attachment 46067


View attachment 46068


View attachment 46069


View attachment 46070


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 16, 2008)

View attachment 46071


View attachment 46072


View attachment 46073


View attachment 46074


View attachment 46075


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 19, 2008)

THis was too cute not to share


----------



## CuriousKitten (Jul 19, 2008)

This one got me to laugh even when I was utterly depressed. 

View attachment MythbustersCat001.jpg


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 19, 2008)

But for some reason this seemed hilarious even with the profanity.
Or perhaps because of it...





-Rusty


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jul 20, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> View attachment 46072


XD I love this one. I loled and it still brings a little chuckle to me whenever I see it or think of it.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jul 20, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


>



This one should be useful around the Dims forums


----------



## BBWModel (Jul 26, 2008)

Ok people. we forgot Caturday again...this is the highlight of my whole week! Where are the pics?!?


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 26, 2008)

Straight off the front page of ICHC:




-Rusty


----------



## volatile (Jul 26, 2008)

This one really made me LOL 

View attachment funny-pictures-kitten-is-excited-about-bacon.jpg


----------



## Suze (Jul 26, 2008)

happy caturday. ;-) 

View attachment funny-pictures-red-shoes-cat-stupid.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 27, 2008)

View attachment cat276.jpg


----------



## BBWModel (Jul 27, 2008)

Thank you!!

:bow:


----------



## kojack (Jul 29, 2008)

I can't get enough of these.


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 29, 2008)

View attachment 46801


View attachment 46802


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## CAMellie (Jul 30, 2008)

View attachment 46926


View attachment 46927


View attachment 46928


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 30, 2008)

LJ Cat_Macros user _ebenbrooks_:





-Rusty


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 31, 2008)

View attachment 46958


View attachment 46959


View attachment 46960


View attachment 46961


----------



## Aliena (Aug 2, 2008)

It's Caturday and I wanted to make contribution; I haven't done so in awhile. 

This is a blingee I made of my MiniWub:


View attachment MiniWubs been Blinged.jpg


----------



## gwydion (Aug 2, 2008)

Hai
Can Has Stdio?
Visible "hai World!"
Kthxbye 

View attachment 128341727031875000smartcathasc.jpg


View attachment funnypictures-government-denies-hovercat.jpg


----------



## SuperMishe (Aug 2, 2008)

I adore Caturdayz - dey bringz smiles to mah face!


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 2, 2008)

Anybody seen Skellington? Haven't seen him in a while.

(OK, here's a cat ...)

^ ^
. .
> o < 
-


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 3, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Anybody seen Skellington? Haven't seen him in a while.
> 
> (OK, here's a cat ...)
> 
> ...



I'm back, I never miss a Caturday.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 3, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> I'm back, I never miss a Caturday.



Oh, there you are. Just in time. I'm off to bed. Good night. 

Did you like the cat I tried to draw?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 3, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Did you like the cat I tried to draw?



I think it's cute.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 4, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> I think it's cute.



heh... Thanks. :happy:


----------



## Aireman (Aug 9, 2008)

I love Caturday! But, where are they?












Ummm, why does a guy have a girl avatar and the girl has a guy one?


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## out.of.habit (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## CrankySpice (Aug 13, 2008)

Everyone, be very, very careful today. 

View attachment zombie.JPG


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Aug 16, 2008)

It's caturday, and there's no new lolcats pictures? o.o

This will not do! 





















please contribute more! Caturday r not over yet! =o


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Aug 20, 2008)

[iimg]http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/08/funny-pictures-fan-cat-wants-a-cheeseburger.jpg[/img]


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Aug 20, 2008)




----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Aug 20, 2008)




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 21, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 21, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 30, 2008)

I had to go down to Page 5 or 6 to find thsi thread. I had to bring it back up:


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 6, 2008)

Revival!!! 

View attachment box.JPG


View attachment fire.JPG


View attachment peeking.JPG


View attachment sawyer.JPG


----------



## pinkylou (Sep 6, 2008)

I love caterday...even though I'm a dog person


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 6, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


>




That one is just full of awesome!


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 6, 2008)

It's still Caturday:

http://video.yahoo.com/network/100000086?v=3375896&l=100000085


----------



## furious styles (Sep 7, 2008)

i made this a while back. it's my cat, who's a bit of an old bird. 
blade runner nerds such as myself; enjoy.






and just for comparison : roy batty


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## Fascinita (Sep 7, 2008)

I love me some Rutger Hauer!

(Some Bruce Campbell, too.)

(Some cats, too.)


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 8, 2008)

Huh.......wha....? Did somebody say Bruce Campbell





P.S. Gotta love Rutger Hauer...especially since his real name is...................
Rutger Hauer. 1st saw him in The Hitcher with C. Thomas Howell and Jennifer Jason Leigh.


----------



## gwydion (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 8, 2008)

Gwydion, I think you are missing the point of Caturday. 

Caturday=Cute cat pictures.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 8, 2008)

More additions 

View attachment basementcatp.jpg


View attachment alienvssesame.jpg


View attachment c3poturnzoff.jpg


View attachment catnipkittythi.jpg


----------



## Beckoo (Sep 8, 2008)

This is addictive! I just went through every damn page! I am easily entertained I guess. Want more


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 8, 2008)

Your wish is granted!


----------



## Beckoo (Sep 8, 2008)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Your wish is granted!



HA HA I love the first one. Can you fulfill other wishes or just ones concerning cats?


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 8, 2008)

I can fulfill wishes for certain inexpensive used books, but it takes a while to grant them, and you need to give me a mailing address.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## pinkylou (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## pinkylou (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## pinkylou (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 13, 2008)

View attachment cats-kittens-1022.jpg


View attachment cookielolcat2.jpg


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 13, 2008)

wonder if its a Tuna sandwich :happy: 

View attachment funny-pictures-of-cats-dot-info-064.jpg


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## CleverBomb (Sep 13, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Gwydion, I think you are missing the point of Caturday.
> 
> Caturday=Cute cat pictures.


We do actually have a thread for that, but it's gone inacticve in the past few days.
You Know You Love 'Em - Political Pics and Jokes Thread!

-Rusty


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 13, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


>



This is cute in a way I don't fully understand. 

Use this whenever the horny feeders PMing you for b4 and after pix get too much to bare, or some nigerian royalty member sends you an offer of several million dollars requiring a tiny bit of help with a technical financial matter on your part.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 13, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


>



I love this one.


----------



## Beckoo (Sep 15, 2008)

Thought this would fit in here  

View attachment t091508-snorg.jpg


----------



## Frankhw (Sep 18, 2008)

Cat vs printer.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REQR...com/ig/modules/youtube_videos.xml&nocache=0&u


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## pinkylou (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 20, 2008)

Next installment! 

View attachment firefoxdownload.jpg


View attachment hamletkitteht.jpg


View attachment helloteksuppor.jpg


View attachment mesgonnaneed.jpg


View attachment hahaha.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2008)

I owe you some rep for these ones, Blackjack_Jeeves! Especially the firefox...


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 25, 2008)

Fresh batch of... LoLCatZ! 

View attachment andthehorse.jpg


View attachment bonk.jpg


View attachment donttellmrscott.jpg


View attachment insovietrussia.jpg


View attachment noonedoeshappy.jpg


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 27, 2008)

awwww....gotta LOVE kitties!!!


----------



## gwydion (Sep 27, 2008)

And indeed - there are CATS.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 27, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


>



That is absolutely adorable! I love it!


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 28, 2008)

A Cat That Moves Without Moving

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muLIPWjks_M&eurl=http://icanhascheezburger.com/page/7/


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 28, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> A Cat That Moves Without Moving
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muLIPWjks_M&eurl=http://icanhascheezburger.com/page/7/



Hahaha yes! I saw that on Yahoo the other day. What makes me laugh uncontrollably is the fact that from the first "peek-a-boo" to the last, THE CAT'S HEAD NEVER MOVES! Every image of the cat, it has the same cocked head at the same angle. It's CREEPY! :happy:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 28, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> A Cat That Moves Without Moving
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muLIPWjks_M&eurl=http://icanhascheezburger.com/page/7/



Come on now...someone taught that cat 'Red ligjt, Green light!'


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 28, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Come on now...someone taught that cat 'Red ligjt, Green light!'



I totally agree!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 3, 2008)

I dare any of you Cat people to deny this!


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 4, 2008)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I dare any of you Cat people to deny this!



No. It's true. Cats are completely disarming.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 6, 2008)

Spreading happy! 

View attachment ceilingcat1.jpg


View attachment crossingdaroad.jpg


View attachment day18.jpg


View attachment democratkitty.jpg


View attachment determination.jpg


----------



## steely (Oct 6, 2008)

I love Caturday:wubu:


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 11, 2008)

Next installment!

~~And though it's "Caturday", I love love LOVE pugs. So here's my pug contribution. I think of it as cute, rather than insulting.  

View attachment Abort!!Abort!!.jpg


View attachment dumbanddumber.jpg


View attachment gravity.jpg


View attachment ismytube.jpg


View attachment mmmrrpphhhh!.jpg


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 11, 2008)

I wonder how much the fare is? 

View attachment cat.jpeg


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 11, 2008)

Hmmmm....interestinz... 

Not necessarily a lolcat,but a cat none the less.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Oct 12, 2008)

ThickJersyChick: I looooves you T_T :smitten:


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 14, 2008)

Because it's Tuesday, and Tuesdays are always the worst... 

View attachment antihooman.jpg


View attachment biologyclasst.jpg


View attachment dunmaekmehangry.jpg


View attachment itreelyrain.jpg


View attachment mineminemineminemine.jpg


----------



## BBWModel (Oct 14, 2008)

OMG!!! The cat with the green eyes! HI-LARIOUS!!! Love it!!

Thank you!!



Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Because it's Tuesday, and Tuesdays are always the worst...


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 14, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


>



Awesome!!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 14, 2008)

Have we determined yet whether every day is Caturday? Because it should be!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 15, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Have we determined yet whether every day is Caturday? Because it should be!



Loved the cat eating the corncob (I could hear the typewriter sounds in my head). I wonder how many people here have really heard how an old typewriter carriage return sounds? Ding!


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 16, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Loved the cat eating the corncob (I could hear the typewriter sounds in my head). I wonder how many people here have really heard how an old typewriter carriage return sounds? Ding!


 
I was thinking the same thing, I bet not so many.


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 16, 2008)

PamelaLois said:


> I was thinking the same thing, I bet not so many.



I have! And I heard it in my head, too.

Love that picture, daddyoh. Good caturdaying.


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 16, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Loved the cat eating the corncob (I could hear the typewriter sounds in my head). I wonder how many people here have really heard how an old typewriter carriage return sounds? Ding!



I remember it, too. It seems funny to think about it, but in high school, I took both "Basic Typing" in which was we used electric typewriters, and also "Intro to Computers," where we used the APPLE IIe. Wow have things changed in just over 20 years.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 16, 2008)

I miss my old typewriter.  I should see if I can get it back from my father's storage unit. 

I also miss those Looney Toons shorts that would actually have characters eating corn with those sound effects. I remember that my sister and I used to mimic it when we were younger whenever we'd eat corn.

On a more cat-related note, that corn pic had me laughing hysterically for like four minutes straight.


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 16, 2008)

Who has taken my bell!!!! 

View attachment cat.jpg


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 16, 2008)

Are they looking at you!!!! 

View attachment cat1.jpg


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 18, 2008)

*OK - who's in?*


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 18, 2008)

My cat Victoria:





Taken just yesterday. You can't really see it at this resolution, but full-size, you can see me reflected in her eyes.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 18, 2008)

^^What a GREAT pic, BJ!!


----------



## george83 (Oct 18, 2008)

When me and Bexy got home today from our week away we could not belive how big our wee kitten Luna has grown, she is starting to turn into a right little madam. 

She's growing up so fast.


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 18, 2008)

View attachment 51865


What a cute little kitty cat.


----------



## kennyg-uk (Oct 24, 2008)

http://icanhascheezburger.files.wor...ictures-kitten-finds-food-in-teeth-of-dog.jpg


----------



## Aireman (Oct 25, 2008)

I needz tehn cratzerz. 

View attachment fud-mouse-web.jpg


----------



## Aireman (Oct 25, 2008)

tehn cracturz. 

View attachment fights4justice-web.jpg


----------



## Donna (Oct 25, 2008)

I hope this one hasn't already been posted..it always makes me smile:


----------



## Aireman (Oct 25, 2008)

yep tehnz! 

View attachment camofalge-web.jpg


----------



## Aireman (Oct 25, 2008)

I'mz impulsive. 

View attachment invizableboobs-web.jpg


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## Aireman (Oct 25, 2008)

so very true  

View attachment pants-plz-web.jpg


----------



## Frankhw (Oct 25, 2008)

In Memorium

Betty and I lost one of our cats last night. Lacey was equal parts Regal queen, brooding fuzzy goyle and hyperactive goof (she wouldn't hold still for pictures in that state) Catitude at it's finest, She will be missed. 

View attachment CK1.jpg


View attachment FG2.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 25, 2008)

Awwww so sorry about your cat, Frank. My condolences to you and Betty


----------



## george83 (Oct 25, 2008)

Donna said:


> I hope this one hasn't already been posted..it always makes me smile:



thats the best one yet .

This thread always makes me smile .


----------



## steely (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm very sorry about your cat.It's hard to lose them.They are family.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 25, 2008)

Frankhw said:


> In Memorium
> 
> Betty and I lost one of our cats last night. Lacey was equal parts Regal queen, brooding fuzzy goyle and hyperactive goof (she wouldn't hold still for pictures in that state) Catitude at it's finest, She will be missed.



Aww, Frank and Betty, so sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful cat.


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 25, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Awwww so sorry about your cat, Frank. My condolences to you and Betty





steely said:


> I'm very sorry about your cat.It's hard to lose them.They are family.





Punkin1024 said:


> Aww, Frank and Betty, so sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful cat.



Thank you all. The house seems so weird tonight. Our other cat, Brianne, was from the same litter as Lacy, so of course she seems at loose ends. We're a little concerned about how she'll be when we have to go to work and she'll be all alone in the house. They always had each other, you know?


----------



## steely (Oct 25, 2008)

I know exactly how you feel.We had to have our oldest cat put down about 2 months ago.She was very sick and so old.She had stopped eating and slept all the time.Our other cat and she hated each other,they fought and never got along.When Brown Kitty was gone,Ms.Kitty wandered the house and cried for her.She couldn't figure out why she wasn't there.She still hasn't gotten over it.I think that even though they didn't get along,she had someone there.


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Oct 25, 2008)

Aw. My condolences to the people who've recently lost kitties.


----------



## steely (Oct 25, 2008)

Thank you,it is getting easier.We had 14 years together and she was a hand me down kitty before that.She was a good cat.


----------



## george83 (Oct 26, 2008)

Its not easy losing a cat, in the end of the day its a close member of the family. In my life time I have lost 2 cats and I mourned for weeks.

I miss you Blackie and Beethoven


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 26, 2008)

I love this thread!!!!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 26, 2008)

This one seems appropriate, with Haloween coming up on Friday...


----------



## mango (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## steely (Nov 1, 2008)

My Kitty,
Spoiled and Rotten!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Nov 2, 2008)

Teh last wun is my favurit. n_n


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 2, 2008)

steely said:


> My Kitty,
> Spoiled and Rotten!



Adoewable!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 9, 2008)

I can't believe I missed CATURDAY!!!!


----------



## Frankhw (Nov 9, 2008)

Mew 'er' New member of the family

Patches 

View attachment patches 2.jpg


View attachment patches 3.jpg


View attachment patches 6.jpg


View attachment patches 7.jpg


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 11, 2008)

Awww, Patches is a cutie!


----------



## Frankhw (Nov 11, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Awww, Patches is a cutie!



That she is. She'll never replace Lacy but she'll find her own place here.

She even watches internet from what seems to be her favorite spot.(please excuse the scruffy mug next to her.   

View attachment patches 9.jpg


----------



## Ruffie (Nov 12, 2008)

Such a cutie. Glad you have a new furbaby! Enjoy!
Ruth


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Nov 13, 2008)

Kiiiiiiiiiittttttttteeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnn!


----------



## 0nlnn (Nov 13, 2008)

Ahhhh, to be bored at 4 in the morning... 

View attachment Holy Sheepshits batman! copy.jpg


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 13, 2008)

My roommate's cat. First in helpless kitten stage:








Then in ferocious stage, where he remains today: 








I suppose I should invest in some Photobucket space.


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm loving the Zombie Survival Guide, Thrifty.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 15, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> I'm loving the Zombie Survival Guide, Thrifty.



:bow: Fun book, and World War Z.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## sweet&fat (Nov 16, 2008)

Thrifty McGriff said:


> My roommate's cat.
> 
> Then in ferocious stage, where he remains today:
> 
> ...



I love this pic! Looks like the cat's about to bitch-slap the dog.  But are they playing? I notice no claws or puffy kitty tail.


----------



## ladle (Nov 16, 2008)

Ladle Runs through the thread naked while yelling

DOGZ RULE!!!!!!!

with my trusty sidekick lurking in the shadows, sticking up for dogs abused by cats everywhere! 

View attachment lenshadow.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 17, 2008)

:huh: :blink: :huh:


----------



## BBWModel (Nov 22, 2008)

Since I am at home sick, instead of hanging with all the fun peeps in Akron watching the Michigan/OSU game mad I would love to see some great Caturday pics to cheer me up...just sayin...

that is all...kthxbai


----------



## Frankhw (Nov 22, 2008)

There's just something about the asymatry of a torti or calico that makes me want to mess with their pictures. 

I basically just mirror imaged the Left and Right sides of her face and spliced them together. I might try it again if I can get her to look directly into the camera.  

View attachment patchestest.jpg


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## steely (Nov 29, 2008)

Yay!!Caturday!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## Suze (Nov 29, 2008)

i don't think this has been posted?! 

View attachment ballsfy0.jpg


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 29, 2008)

Make every day Caturday.....


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 29, 2008)

I just had to post this one.....


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 30, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


>




Lol, that reminded me of my girls in the car on a road trip. Incidentally, I call them all my "ducks" sometimes


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## candygodiva (Dec 6, 2008)

It's CATURDAY!!!!!! :wubu:


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 12, 2008)

O HAI,ITS STILL CATURDAY?!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 12, 2008)

Taken Thanksgiving weekend at my best friend's house:

View attachment owngirl37.jpg​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 12, 2008)

Another one:

View attachment 40-hearme.jpg​


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 13, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 19, 2008)

Let's get a jump on Caturday this week...


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 19, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 19, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 20, 2008)

NOT! AMUSED!






Arrgh!


----------



## Uriel (Dec 20, 2008)

TONIC IS FER BIT...BITC...*Hiccup* Fer Suckerzzz...I DRINK MINE STRAIGHT FROM THE BOTTL...ZZZzzzZZZzzzZZZzzz... 

View attachment Percigin.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Dec 21, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


>



xD I love this one. Purrrfect nexus of adorable and funny.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Dec 27, 2008)

I can has December snow? ;-;







Happy Caturday!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 27, 2008)

It's the last Caturday of 2008:


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## Qit el-Remel (Dec 30, 2008)

"Law of water displacement" = _so_ true.


----------



## BBWModel (Jan 10, 2009)

I miss Caturday...


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jan 10, 2009)

I enjoy this thread too much to let it sit idle... 

View attachment basketcase.jpg


View attachment focus.jpg


View attachment hellolunch.jpg


View attachment nom.jpg


View attachment ohgodohgodohgod.jpg


----------



## BBWModel (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks Blackjack! I love the basketcase one, but I LOVE the dog with the cat's head in his mouth!





Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I enjoy this thread too much to let it sit idle...


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 10, 2009)

I liked the Oh God Oh God Oh God one the best, it was lawltacular.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jan 11, 2009)

And because it's still the weekend, one more batch... 

View attachment dogscantbreath.jpg


View attachment icanhascanopener.jpg


View attachment kittensitting.jpg


View attachment talent.jpg


View attachment wantwantwant.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jan 19, 2009)

I misseded a caturday post! ;-;

Must make up for this:


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah, I kept trying to get the website to work properly for me, but it was having issues I think. At least the Upcoming part of it. Felt bad because I couldn't post anything. LoL


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jan 19, 2009)

Bah, sorry for the double post. This is for the past weekend. 

View attachment zen.jpg


View attachment yepeuhasacabity.jpg


View attachment wutureadin.jpg


View attachment whozwinning.jpg


View attachment wilsonskitteh.jpg


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 2, 2009)

Hadda venture outside of Dimensions for my LOLcat fix! 

Jeez, people, feed the thread!


----------



## frankman (Feb 2, 2009)

Okay, I have two: 

View attachment silly-funny-cat-5.jpg


View attachment funny_cat_pictures_1.jpg


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 2, 2009)

A DINNER-U CAN'T HAS IT...


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Feb 9, 2009)

A good-sized dog getting pwned by a kitten = win.


----------



## kayrae (Feb 11, 2009)

this one made me laugh way too much



Adamantoise said:


> A DINNER-U CAN'T HAS IT...


----------



## Zandoz (Feb 19, 2009)

I'll show you reasonable! 

View attachment Reasonable.jpg


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## Tanuki (Feb 22, 2009)

I <3 this thread so much... Funny Cat pics never get old


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 22, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> I <3 this thread so much... Funny Cat pics never get old


So let's have some more:


----------



## olwen (Feb 22, 2009)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


>



Haaaahahahahahaha! This one is funny as hell. :happy:


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 28, 2009)

View attachment 61127


...............


----------



## Uriel (Mar 29, 2009)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


>



Hehehe, I used to have a cat who loved corn! I don't have pics, but you could see our tortoise, my iguana and the cat, all eating corn,watermelon and spinach.





Wayne, are you finding these, or do you also do some of the captions?

The one post that I added was my cat Perci,with his fave Gin bottle...

-Uriel


----------



## Uriel (Apr 4, 2009)

"I Can Quit Any Time.Seriously, I Just Need To Get To a Save Point..." 

View attachment crazy-cat.jpg


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 8, 2009)

Caturday, I missed it so.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 11, 2009)

Between getting laid off on Tuesday and Cindy passing on Wednesday, I really need Caturday...


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 12, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> Caturday, I missed it so.



It's good to see you back in Caturday, Jack  :bow:


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm early, but I neeeeed Caturday. Need it. 

I nearly cried laughing at both of them. Hope you like. 

View attachment funny-pictures-cat-and-human-argue.jpg


View attachment funny-pictures-cat-sits-on-your-keyboard.jpg


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 17, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> I'm early, but I neeeeed Caturday. Need it.
> 
> I nearly cried laughing at both of them. Hope you like.



'Your not my real mom!' .


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 17, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> I'm early, but I neeeeed Caturday. Need it.



It's never too early for Caturday.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 17, 2009)

The LoLCat content in my blood has dropped significantly in the past few months... 

View attachment breakingnews.jpg


View attachment caffeine.jpg


View attachment firethekittehpult.jpg


View attachment lostanothergame.jpg


View attachment racism.jpg


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 17, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> I'm early, but I neeeeed Caturday. Need it.
> 
> I nearly cried laughing at both of them. Hope you like.




You're not my real mom!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## frankman (Apr 18, 2009)

Because it's caturday! 

View attachment 2pict.JPG


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Apr 18, 2009)

It's a fine caturday morning!


----------



## William (Apr 18, 2009)

Cats need a Dimensions also


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Apr 18, 2009)

Happy Caturday! ^_^


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 23, 2009)

Early installment to make up for absent weekend! 

View attachment death.jpg


View attachment friendship.jpg


View attachment myprescious.jpg


View attachment sigh.jpg


View attachment timewarpdance.jpg


----------



## sugar and spice (May 8, 2009)

oops never mind.


----------



## pretzels (May 8, 2009)

Dunno if these have been posted. I didn't feel like looking through all the pages.


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 9, 2009)

Caturday is back!! Sweet!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (May 9, 2009)

The one is screaming for Ackbar! 

View attachment gointomars.JPG


View attachment gossip.JPG


View attachment itsatrap.JPG


View attachment plztogets.JPG


View attachment yeahlieku.JPG


----------



## frankman (May 9, 2009)

Because Caturday is back: 

View attachment catz.JPG


----------



## frankman (May 9, 2009)

Aaaaand one more: 

View attachment funny-cute-cats-1.jpg


----------



## sugar and spice (May 9, 2009)

Here are my three kitties Harley, Daisey and Spirit. 

View attachment Harley Cinco De Mayo (Small).jpg


View attachment Daisys Daydream (Small).jpg


View attachment Spirits DayDream1 (Small).jpg


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 12, 2009)

My two kitties when they were younger.

Much love to Divals for lolcating my picture up. 

View attachment talktothepaw2.jpg


----------



## Allie Cat (May 13, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> My two kitties when they were younger.
> 
> Much love to Divals for lolcating my picture up.



Yaaay I has love!

And LOLcats


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 18, 2009)

I dedicate this to Fascie and her penis thread........


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 18, 2009)

It's not beastiality if you use a condom?


----------



## Les Toil (May 19, 2009)

frankman said:


> Aaaaand one more:



LMFAO!! That one made me LOL for real.


----------



## Les Toil (May 19, 2009)

I haz missed caturday but i haz gud onez for u.
View attachment funny-pictures-cats-are-sleepy.jpg

.
View attachment funny-pictures-cat-assumes-this-is-important.jpg

.
View attachment funny-pictures-doctor-cat-inspects-pinata.jpg

.
View attachment funny-pictures-hamster-has-hired-bodyguards.jpg

.
View attachment funny-pictures-cat-had-a-bad-night.jpg


----------



## Les Toil (May 19, 2009)

ANd I haz more.





.
.




,
,




,
,


----------



## Fascinita (May 20, 2009)

I love pickes!



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I dedicate this to Fascie and her penis thread........


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jul 21, 2009)

With just a small donation of 5 cheeseburgers, you can prevent threads like this from dying! 

View attachment feathersonastick.JPG


View attachment givedawormback.JPG


View attachment ihasahappy.JPG


View attachment izbeinsqweezed.JPG


View attachment readygetset.JPG


----------



## BBWModel (Jul 21, 2009)

YEAH!!! Caturday is back!!! Thanks Jeeves!! I missed it so...





Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> With just a small donation of 5 cheeseburgers, you can prevent threads like this from dying!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 21, 2009)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> With just a small donation of 5 cheeseburgers, you can prevent threads like this from dying!



These are too cute! Thanks for keeping the thread alive Jeeves.


----------



## CrankySpice (Jul 21, 2009)

These are for AM and her boys:

View attachment ribbons.jpg


View attachment pee.jpg


View attachment hip.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 21, 2009)

CrankySpice said:


> These are for AM and her boys:





hahhaah, best thing to come home to!  That's totally them with the ribbon.... dead on!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## tonynyc (Jul 21, 2009)

*The Cat's Martial Arts Assembly*


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jul 24, 2009)

It's Caturday somewhere! 

View attachment camofloge.JPG


View attachment catactuallyusescattoy.JPG


View attachment flashesoflight.JPG


View attachment isthatana.JPG


View attachment iamoverwhelmed.JPG


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## tonynyc (Jul 27, 2009)

*Before Taking HGH *







*AFTER* 







*IT did do wonders for Cancesco,McGuire Bonds, Sosa, Clemens....*


----------



## Frankhw (Aug 12, 2009)

Just my poor attempt to revive caturday. 

View attachment caturday1.jpg


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 30, 2009)

Cats cats cats... 

View attachment catnip.jpg


View attachment ididntknow.jpg


View attachment ihasafrownie.jpg


View attachment kittehdignity.jpg


View attachment nobodyseesthewizard.jpg


----------



## Beckoo (Sep 1, 2009)

I think he's offended! 

View attachment Dialy_Photos_091.jpg


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 5, 2009)

The Neverending Caturday..... :happy: 

View attachment icanseethru.jpg


View attachment knewishouldhaveput.jpg


View attachment iizneedinastraw.jpg


View attachment batteriesnotincluded.jpg


View attachment ihasaluckdragon.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 5, 2009)

Time for the first Caturday of the fall semester at Susquehanna University! D8


http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2009/08/funny-pictures-cats-sleep-in-sinks.jpg[/quote]


[img]http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2009/08/funny-pictures-kitten-whines.jpg


----------



## djudex (Sep 6, 2009)

Y'all found me out, I'm a closet lolcat maker...don't tell my mother


----------



## djudex (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## djudex (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## djudex (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## djudex (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 26, 2009)




----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 26, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *Before Taking HGH *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahaha, nice.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 28, 2009)

View attachment Cat.jpg


Poor Fishy!


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Oct 26, 2009)

Nooo! T_T weeks has pasted wiffout caturday.


Hope others will come remedy situation next caturday.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 22, 2009)

I figured it was time to bring back the Caturday thread:


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## Aliena (Nov 22, 2009)

Gotta love Caterday...even though it's doggun-sunday! 




View attachment caterday2.jpg


View attachment caterday3.jpg


View attachment caterday4.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Nov 23, 2009)

Win.  It was about darn time for caturdays.


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 4, 2009)

Just a reminder...tomorrow is Caturday...pls post pix kthxbai


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## Frankhw (Dec 5, 2009)

Suprised kitty!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Bmhjf0rKe8&feature=player_embedded

Just too cute.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## KuroBara (Dec 13, 2009)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


>


 
This made me spit green tea!!!


----------



## freakyfred (Dec 13, 2009)

Warms your heart don't it!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 13, 2009)

AWWWWWW! Too cute!


----------



## Frankhw (Dec 15, 2009)

Early (or late) caturday

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wvo-g_JvURI&feature=related


----------



## Frankhw (Dec 19, 2009)

This may have been posted before but it deserves a second listing.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGb25pfS_d0&feature=related


----------



## Frankhw (Dec 26, 2009)

Keeping caturday going.

http://clanofthecats.com/cotc/story-vengeance-of-dracula/the-vengeance-of-dracula/cotc-witchy-9/


----------



## frankman (Jan 2, 2010)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


>



I so expected the text to say blow me...


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jan 2, 2010)

HAPPY CATURDAY ARNOLD-SUCKERS! >___O


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## AuntHen (Jan 15, 2010)

Pepe Le Pew??!! hahaha


----------



## Frankhw (Jan 15, 2010)

Great I'm melting in the sun and all you can say is "OH how cute."

Humans are sick.  

http://midage32065.deviantart.com/art/Maggie-150552079


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 17, 2010)

For the benefit of any who don't get the reference, it's to this Daffy Duck cartoon -


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jan 18, 2010)

The last one is all serious and stuff... Wha? 

View attachment earlhadseen.jpg


View attachment flockoff.jpg


View attachment heygeorge.jpg


View attachment lolcup.jpg


View attachment someday.jpg


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 25, 2010)

A little late for Caturday, but what the hey, everyday is Caturday on Dims. 

View attachment srsly stop Im driving.jpg


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 26, 2010)

View attachment 75904

this amused me


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 26, 2010)

ROFL (would rep, but can't at the moment)

-Rusty


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 26, 2010)

Posted these in another thread but they got deleted cuz I'm a bad girl teehee: 

View attachment ice cream man.jpg


View attachment dead jim.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 22, 2010)

I still haven't recovered........


----------



## IdahoCynth (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## Frankhw (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks goes out to my mother for these. 

View attachment 8.jpg


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 12, 2010)

St. Caturday. 

View attachment 7.jpg


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 14, 2010)

Ahh Frank, those are great!

I havent looked at this thread for a while so apologies if these have already been posted:


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 14, 2010)

Lolcat from 1905?!


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 2, 2010)

Caturday renewal 

View attachment 1.jpg


View attachment 2.jpg


View attachment 3.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 14, 2010)

Look, I found some kitties! 

View attachment thisizminez.jpg


View attachment theycalledhim.jpg


View attachment therewasa.jpg


View attachment hodeon.jpg


View attachment hehehe.jpg


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 17, 2010)

More Caturday 

View attachment 4.jpg


View attachment 5.jpg


View attachment 6.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (May 10, 2010)




----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (May 15, 2010)

Enjoy all! ^^

























Watchmen review?


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jun 26, 2010)

Dunno if this one's on here yet... 

View attachment spot.jpg


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 26, 2010)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Dunno if this one's on here yet...



I love this more than you realize.


----------



## freakyfred (Jun 26, 2010)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Dunno if this one's on here yet...



This reminds me of a video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Va6I5YagNDc


----------



## isamarie69 (Jun 26, 2010)

LOL I could sit on this thread reading all day! Some of these really cracked me up.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 26, 2010)

Not sure if these are on here yet... 

View attachment funny-pictures-pirate-kittens-want-your-money.jpg


View attachment funny-pictures-kittens-are-rivals.jpg


View attachment funny-pictures-cat-wears-a-tie.jpg


View attachment funny-pictures-cat-prints-a-contract.jpg


View attachment funny-pictures-cat-looks-seductive.jpg


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jun 26, 2010)

freakyfred said:


> This reminds me of a video
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Va6I5YagNDc



I held my composure right up until Picard... Rofls!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 26, 2010)

freakyfred said:


> This reminds me of a video
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Va6I5YagNDc


...Oh, My God.
I, Too, Was able to keep my giggles contained.

.......Until Picard.


:bow: [since I am out of rep]


----------



## mango (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## Blackjack (Jun 27, 2010)

mango said:


> :D[/QUOTE]
> 
> What's sad is that is [I]so[/I] me whenever I'm watchiing someone play a game.


----------



## Beckoo (Jun 27, 2010)

Oooohh butterfly! 

View attachment daily_picdump_441_640_03.jpg


----------



## freakyfred (Jun 27, 2010)

Haha that's an awesome comic.

Here's one from one of the storyboarders of Adventure Time.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## NYCGabriel (Jun 28, 2010)

eightyseven said:


> Nope... still don't get the humor in these.



I pity you.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 1, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


>



Ftw!  .


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 1, 2010)

freakyfred said:


> Haha that's an awesome comic.
> 
> Here's one from one of the storyboarders of Adventure Time.



This is so cute.

I also love the omg noob, move so I can save you one. 

I bet people do that to me alllllllllllll the time.


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 3, 2010)

Gingembre said:


> Lolcat from 1905?!



LOL!!! I love that one! :happy:


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 3, 2010)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Look, I found some kitties!



LMAO!!!! This is awesome


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 6, 2010)

NYCGabriel said:


>



Awww....how cute is his little face! Feed me please, please :happy:


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 6, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Awww....how cute is his little face! Feed me please, please :happy:



Believe me, the day Peanut sits on her hind legs and does this is the day I will give her all the food she wants!


----------



## Tanuki (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 6, 2010)

Lol!!! I Love That One, Tbear


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 9, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


>



This one is so fucking creepy but it's one of my favorite LOLcats of all time


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 9, 2010)

LOL, Same! 's why I had to share it.


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 9, 2010)

BAM!!


----------



## CrankySpice (Jul 9, 2010)

The universe DOES have balance.
View attachment funny-pictures-crazy-recluse-cat.jpg


----------



## Beckoo (Jul 14, 2010)

I believe it! 

View attachment daily_picdump_454_640_92.jpg


----------



## Beckoo (Jul 14, 2010)

How innocent 

View attachment great_notes_with_640_35.jpg


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 14, 2010)

Beckoo said:


> I believe it!


AHAHAHAHAAH!! 

THIS IS MY NEW FAVORITE LOLKITTY


----------



## Beckoo (Jul 14, 2010)

I would rather run into Jaws! 

View attachment This-Cat-Is-Gonna-Fuck-Someone-Up.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 15, 2010)

I think this one can haz cheezburger.....


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 18, 2010)

NYCGabriel said:


>



LOL - Now that's funny!


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 18, 2010)

Punkin1024 said:


> LOL - Now that's funny!



the poor kity was so happy with its waterballoon!


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 5, 2010)

my friend posted this on facebook, i thought it was worthy of this thread


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 7, 2010)

I love this!


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 7, 2010)

This is my friend Kathy's cat, Muffy, watching tv. Check out what's on.






This is my catbaby, Momo, peeking.


----------



## SuperMishe (Aug 7, 2010)

HottiMegan said:


> my friend posted this on facebook, i thought it was worthy of this thread



OMG! That's awesome!!!!!!!! LOL!


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 8, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


>



I'm wondering why there's an old PowerMac sitting next to the tv... o.o


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 8, 2010)

Alicia Rose said:


> I'm wondering why there's an old PowerMac sitting next to the tv... o.o



This pic was taken when Muffy was staying with my friend Kathy's parents while her brother was also living with them. Her brother used to work on old computers, so the Powermac is most likely his.


----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 8, 2010)

An absolutely riveting tale,my good sir.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 1, 2010)

This be harble, but hee-larry-uss. 












And now for something completely different:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Sep 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> This be harble, but hee-larry-uss.



Kitty Centipede!


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 5, 2010)

That mental image. That, movie, thing...


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 3, 2010)

"giggle" My cats actually do this to me. I don't think they're telling it's time to stop posting, though. Usually, they just want the attention I'm giving the computer. Ha!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 11, 2010)

My cat Perdita would come up by my legs and yowl at me to tell me it was "Ni ni time" if I was on the computer past midnight 

:wubu: She was my little alarm clock for _everything_ Lol!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## Angel (Oct 24, 2010)

*For those who have been watching Halloween movies...*


----------



## Angel (Oct 24, 2010)

For those that dabble in beading and for those that love cute baby kittys  yes. intentionally spelled it that way.


----------



## Frankhw (Oct 30, 2010)

halloween caturday.....and friend 

View attachment vampkitty.jpg


View attachment cat poop.jpg


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 20, 2010)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


>



*giggles* That face looks familiar...


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 2, 2011)

Lol I thought this one was cute. 

View attachment burp.jpg


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 13, 2011)

Got these in an e-mail from a former DIMS lady (bbwsweetheart):
View attachment laughing cat.jpg


I know this is not a funny cat picture, but I just had to share this one.

View attachment jeffputonhiscasualface.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 13, 2011)

Casual face made my day


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 11, 2011)

A firefighter was working on the engine outside the Station, when he noticed
a little girl nearby in a little red wagon with little ladders hung off the sides and a garden hose tightly coiled in the middle.

The girl was wearing a firefighters helmet.

The wagon was being pulled by her dog and her cat.

The firefighter walked over to take a closer look.
'That sure is a nice fire truck,' the firefighter said with admiration.

'Thanks,' the girl replied. The firefighter looked a little closer. The girl had
tied the wagon to her dog's collar and to the cat's testicles.

'Little partner,' the firefighter said, 'I don't want to tell you how to run your
rig, but if you were to tie that rope around the cat's collar, I think you could go faster. '

The little girl replied thoughtfully, 'You're probably right, but
then I wouldn't have a siren.' 

View attachment FTC.jpg


----------



## Dmitra (Apr 16, 2011)

Found this over at boingboing and had to share! The link shows the much larger version in all its glory.  

View attachment KingMiniHelloKittyCaturday.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Apr 18, 2011)

These are cute and funny, but not proper lolcats. They need catptions.


----------



## Dmitra (Apr 19, 2011)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> These are cute and funny, but not proper lolcats. They need catptions.



Ok. Mine can be imagined to be saying:


*I CAN HAZ KINGY DREAMZ OF HALOZ KITTEHZ*


----------



## Dmitra (May 14, 2011)

The first I saw the other day. The second is something that made me giggle like a 9 year old.  Caturday: Cats in Tanks


......................
...................... 

View attachment lolcatbagpipe.jpg


View attachment catsintank.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls (May 14, 2011)

............................


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 15, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> ............................




Oh...that's a good one!


----------



## HottiMegan (May 16, 2011)

I got this in an email today, thought it was cute  

View attachment image016.jpg


----------



## Frankhw (Jan 8, 2012)

Caturday must go on. 

View attachment 384832_171301292970022_130468153720003_207561_2013341591_n.jpg


----------



## Frankhw (Jan 8, 2012)

Defensed mechanism failure. More testing required. 

View attachment 397211_171248696308615_130468153720003_207485_981871288_n.jpg


----------



## Frankhw (Feb 3, 2012)

Extreme kitten wrestling

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9qKDwQYXFE&feature=g-vrec&context=G23a440eRVAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Frankhw (Feb 5, 2012)

Just a reminder to clean under your fridge

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYlD0KXujAk&feature=related


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 7, 2012)

http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/funny-pictures-kitten-prepares-for-attack.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 21, 2012)

Saw this on Google+


----------



## smithnwesson (Apr 21, 2012)

I've found this one to be very useful on the Internet:


----------



## smithnwesson (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## smithnwesson (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## smithnwesson (May 31, 2012)




----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## NYCGabriel (Jan 2, 2013)

http://facebook.com/NYCPeanut


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Jan 3, 2013)

Well it's Thursday now...but this is my Tuna. A 15 year old orange tabby.:wubu:


----------



## NYCGabriel (May 14, 2013)




----------



## x0emnem0x (May 15, 2013)




----------



## NYCGabriel (May 17, 2013)

x0emnem0x said:


>





LOL LOL LOL!!!


----------



## krystalkeebler (May 20, 2013)

Jack Skellington said:


> My feelings on this thread.




me too!!  love me some cute cats!


----------



## x0emnem0x (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Dromond (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 10, 2014)

Dear Kitten


----------

